#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Onbevangen onschuld

## miss jasmine

Wat heb je een blind date voor me geregeld? verontwaardigd kijk ik Samira aan.
Samira schiet in de lach als ze mijn gezicht ziet. Wat lach je nou zo stom is mijn reactie.
Denk maar niet dat ik mezelf verlaag tot een blind date hoor, heb ik je enige aanleiding gegeven om te denken dat ik zo wanhopig ben tier ik verder.
Sinds zij zelf een paar maanden geleden haar prins op het witte paard, zoals ze hem zelf altijd omschrijft, tegen is gekomen, probeert ze mij wanhopig aan de man te krijgen.
Van mij hoeft het niet zo, ik ben tevreden met wat ik nu heb.
Volgens haar komt dat enkel omdat ik niet weet wat ik mis.
Haar droomverhalen over haar prins vervelen mij soms, maar ik blijf ze toch met plezier aanhoren.
Soms zelfs met een tikkeltje jaloezie, hoewel ik dat nooit zal toegeven aan haar.
Als ik haar en Jamal samen zie, denk ik ook wel dat ik iemand mis.
Iemand aan wie ik onvoorwaardelijke liefde kan geven, en het ook terug zal ontvangen.
Iemand die mij met zijn sterke armen beschermt tegen de kwade buitenwereld, iemand die mijn gevoel in een enkele blik waarneemt
De diepe zucht die volgt op mijn fantasien is Samira niet ontgaan.
Ze kijkt me vragend aan, ik wend mijn blik af alsof ik het niet zie.
Eventjes neem ik haar aanbod van de blind date toch in overweging, maar besef dan snel dat ik niet zo hopeloos ben.
Samira echt geen blind date voor mij hoor lieverd zeg ik lachend.
Hij is heel erg leuk hoor probeert ze nog.
Ik pak haar hand vast en trek haar lachend mee een winkel in, haar woorden negerend. 
Als ik een klein uurtje later op het station afscheid neem van haar, roept ze me pestend toe: Sorry, hij heeft je nummer al.
Ik zie nog net dat ze haar tong uitsteekt.
Lachend kijk ik haar na. Stiekem al in afwachting van zijn telefoontje.

----------


## miss jasmine

Ik voel me ongemakkelijk als er een auto voor me stopt, met twee oudere mannen erin.
Als ik besluit om hun te negeren en door te lopen rijden ze me onbeschaamd achterna.
Het raampje wordt opengedraaid en ik krijg vunzige opmerkingen toegeworpen. 
Ik draai me gewaagd om, om een opmerking terug te maken als ik zie dat ze zijn uitgestapt.
Snel keer ik me weer terug en loop zenuwachtig verder.
Voordat ik het weet hebben ze me vast gepakt en sleuren ze me mee de auto in.
Ik hoor hoe de auto weer gestart wordt en ze snel verder rijden.
Even ben ik overdonderd, dan enkel angstig.
Ik begin wanhopig te schreeuwen, waar ik enkel een duivelse lach als reactie op krijg.
Dan draait een van de twee zich naar me om met de mededeling dat ik nu mijn bek dicht moet houden.
In een vlaag van verstand verbijstering spuug ik in zijn gezicht, dit moet ik bekopen met een felle klap op mijn kaak.
Ineens besef ik dat het ze menens is.

Ik vrees voor mijn leven, wanneer de auto een tijd later, langzaam tot stilstand komt vlakbij een klein bos, waar ik vroeger altijd speelde.
De ergste scenarios razen door mijn gedachtes.
Hardhandig word ik uit de auto gesleurd en voor ze uit geduwd.
Als ik weiger verder te lopen, voel ik een harde stomp in mijn rug.
Ik laat mezelf op mijn knien vallen, wanneer de pijn ondragelijk wordt.
Weer een klap op mijn rug, gevolgd door een harde trap.
Ik begin te schreeuwen, te smeken, te huilen. In de hoop op hun genade, in de hoop dat een stille voorbijganger me zal horen en me zal redden uit de klauwen van deze monsters.

De klappen die volgen neem ik op de koop toe, beseffend dat het nog zoveel erger kan.
Als ik op mijn buik lig, en al mijn energie verzamel om op te staan, voel ik dat ik omgedraaid word.
Ik schrik van het aanzicht welke voor mijn ogen verschijnt.
Ik sluit mijn ogen, biddend dat dit enkel een kwade droom is, hopend dat alles over is wanneer ik mijn ogen zal openen.
Als ik voel hoe twee handen mij betasten, besef ik dat deze nachtmerrie waar is.
Hardhandig wordt mijn broek uitgetrokken en weggegooid, huilend smeek ik ze.
Als ik snel daarna een pijn voel, welke onbeschrijfelijk is, verdoof ik.
Enkel stille tranen laat ik gaan.
Ik besef dat het al te laat is.
Ik voel hoe hij met kracht diep in me stoot, bij elke beweging lijkt het of ik uit elkaar gescheurd word.
Als ik hem hoor kreunen en voel hoe zijn lichaam langzaam tot stilstand komt, open ik pas mijn ogen.
Snel staat hij op en bedankt me, ze gieren het samen uit.
Als hij naar zijn handen kijkt, welke rood gevuld zijn door mijn maagdelijke bloed, hoor ik hem spottend zeggen: Ik vond je al zo strak.
Zijn vriend vind de opmerking erg grappig en lacht zich rot.
Snel kleed hij zich aan en verdwijnt dan zonder verdere woorden in de donkerte van het bos.

----------


## miss jasmine

Roerloos blijf ik liggen totdat ik hun auto weg hoor rijden.
Mijn gehele lichaam trilt. De pijn raast door heel mijn lichaam, als ik opsta om mijn broek te pakken.
Als het besef van de gebeurtenis tot diep in mijn wezen doordringt, huil ik als een klein kind.
Vernederd kijk ik naar het vele bloed wat langs mijn benen stroomt.
Mezelf dwingend om rustig te blijven kleed ik me aan, en probeer me enigszins te fatsoeneren.
Verdoofd ga ik weer zitten, opnieuw beleef ik deze nachtmerrie.

Het geluid van mijn telefoon ontnuchterd mij.
Zwijgend neem ik op, Hee zina, alles goed? hoor ik de altijd even vrolijke stem van Mussa zeggen.
Ja antwoord ik kort en bondig.
Ik luister niet als hij verteld over de problemen met zijn vriendin.
Zo goed als hij me kent heeft hij al snel door dat ik afwezig ben.
Wat is er met je liefje vraagt hij.
Ik antwoord dat ik enkel een beetje moe ben, en nog een heel stuk naar huis moet lopen.
Waar ben je, ik kom je wel halen. Ja kom alsjeblieft de tranen stromen weer over mijn wangen, zo koel mogelijk zeg ik dat ik bij het bos ben.
Zo ver dan ben ik pas over een half uurtje bij je.
Zonder gedag te zeggen hangen we op.

Wat heb je op je gezicht zegt hij als we in de auto zitten en hij mijn gezicht uitgebreid bestudeerd.
Even ben ik bang dat de gebeurtenis van mijn gezicht af te lezen is.
Hee meisje heb je gevochten ofzo Ik mompel iets onverstaanbaars terug.
Ik bijt mijn onderlip bijna kapot om mijn tranenval te bedwingen, ik staar zwijgzaam uit het raam.
Zo wat een gezelligheid ben je zeg zegt hij als hij de radio aan zet.
Ik voel zijn ogen, wanneer we voor het stoplicht staan.
Ineens pakt hij mijn arm vast, als hij bloedvlekken op mijn babyblauwe broek ziet.
Woedend kijkt hij me aan en helaas weet ik wat er door zijn hoofd heen moet gaan.
Zo onnozel mogelijk vraag ik hem wat er is.
Wat er is, wat denk je zelf raast hij.
Weer moet ik tegen de tranen vechten, deze keer is het niet meer te verbergen voor hem.
Ik ben gewoon ongesteld geworden probeer ik nog.
Ik voel me betrapt en schaam me voor zijn gedachtes, juist hij moet beter weten.
Ja, en daarom zie je eruit alsof je in elkaar geslagen bent, zit je onder het bloed en stromen de tranen over je wangen. 
De auto komt tot stilstand op de vluchtstrook, Mussa draait zich om naar mij.
Ongemakkelijk staar ik uit het raam.
Kijk me aan zijn stem is al wat rustiger geworden.
Met rode ogen van het huilen kijk ik hem aan. Heb je je zo goedkoop laten pakken in het bos? Want als dat zo is stap je nu uit mijn auto.
Nee natuurlijk niet, wat denk je is daarop mijn gerriteerde antwoord.
Nou dan wat is er dan. Mussa langer kennende weet ik dat we net zo lang op deze vluchtstrook zullen staan totdat ik gezegd heb wat er is.
Mussa, laat maar zitten joh, het is niet belangrijk zeg ik hem stoer.
Meid je bent helemaal overstuur, dat is wel belangrijk zina.
Ik zucht diep en probeer wanhopig een verhaal te verzinnen, wanneer ik zijn bezorgde blik zie, besluit ik het hem te vertellen.

----------


## miss jasmine

En toen lag ik daar besmeerd met mijn eigen bloed snik ik.
Al die tijd heb ik hem niet aan durven kijken, hij heeft nog niets gezegd.
Als ik hem een stiekeme blik toewerp zie ik dat hij wazig voor zich uit zit te staren.
Vergis ik me of zie ik de tranen in zijn ogen.
Of hij mijn ogen voelt kijkt hij me aan, ja ik zie de tranen nu duidelijk.
Er heerst een ongemakkelijke stilte in zijn auto.
Hij zal nu vast van mij walgen, net als ik walg van mezelf.
Zina zegt hij duidelijk moeilijk, hij zucht diep, net of hij al zijn moed verzameld.
Zina begint hij weer, nog nooit hebben wij sprakeloos naast elkaar gezeten. In al die jaren hebben wij nog nooit moeten zoeken naar woorden. 
Ineens pakt hij me vast en geeft me een knuffel, hij houd me zo stevig vast.
Hij aait liefdevol over mijn haren heen, Hij had het recht niet, schoonheid.
Niet jij, niet mijn liefste, zina ik maak hem af. Zijn liefdevolle gebaren hebben nu plaats gemaakt voor een razende woede. Het doet me goed te zien dat hij zoveel om me geeft. 
Dat onze vriendschap dieper gaat dan enkel iets oppervlakkigs weten we allebei.
Onze vriendschap is zo diepgaand, zo puur.
Sinds hij 15 jaar geleden naast me kwam wonen hebben wij iets heel hechts opgebouwd samen.

Als hij mij loslaat uit zijn sterke greep lees ik de emotie af uit zijn ogen.
Even denk ik dat hij me vol afschuw aankijkt, zal hij er mee om kunnen gaan dat ik mijn onschuld kwijt ben?
Weer stromen de tranen over mijn wangen nu het besef tot mij doordringt dat hij mijn maagdelijkheid van me af heeft genomen.
Ik was er zo zuinig op, het had zoveel waarde voor me. 
Mussa legt zijn hand liefdevol op mijn been, ik verstijf even onder zijn aanraking, tot ik weer bij het besef kom dat Mussa dat mag.
Niet begrijpend kijkt hij me aan, ik glimlach onnozel terug. 
Wil je nu naar huis toe? Ik zie de vragende blikken van mijn moeder al voor me, ze zal het niet begrijpen. En buiten dat wil ik het haar niet vertellen.
Mussa zou ik me eerst bij jou even kunnen douchen, voordat ik ga vraag ik verlegen.
Hij antwoord bevestigend en druk nog snel een kus op mijn voorhoofd voordat hij dat auto weer start.
Zwijgend, beide in onze eigen gedachtes verzonken, rijden we verder.

----------


## miss jasmine

Huilend sta ik voor de spiegel in zijn badkamer, mijn hele lichaam doet pijn.
Als ik het opgedroogde bloed op mijn bovenbenen zie, word ik misselijk.
Kokhalzend draai ik me om naar het toilet, en mijn gehele maaginhoud komt eruit.
Mussa die de onsmakelijke geluiden hoort, klopt geschrokken op de deur.
Zina gaat het goed, heb je hulp nodig, hoor ik zijn bezorgde stem zeggen.
Op dit moment heb ik behoefte aan rust, zelfs de lieve bezorgde stem van Mussa, die me enkel wil helpen, wordt me teveel.
Liefje laat me even met rust zeg ik.
Mussa die nooit snel opgeeft, vraag me nog of ik het echt zeker weet. 
Als ik hierop bevestigend antwoord, hoor ik hem weglopen.

Ik laat de warme straal van de douche langs mijn lichaam gaan, en probeer mezelf schoon te boenen.
Wanneer het water langzaam rood kleurt van het bloed, overvalt mij weer een vlaag van misselijkheid.
Nog net op tijd bereik ik het toilet om de rest er uit te spugen.

Heel mijn lichaam voelt beurs, ik was mezelf met alle soorten zeep welke in zijn badkamer staan.
Ik boen totdat mijn huid pijn doet, huilend stort ik in elkaar.
Onder het luide snikken, besef ik dat ik mezelf niet meer schoon kan maken.

In de veel te grote trainingsbroek en een nog veel grotere trui van Mussa, zit ik zwijgzaam op de bank.
De douche heeft mij enigszins opgeknapt.
Mussa heeft thee voor me gezet, en gaat op de bank tegenover me zitten.
Met zijn ogen volgt hij elke beweging die ik maak, alsof hij ze wil graveren in zijn gedachtes.
Ongemakkelijk speel ik met het lepeltje in de thee.
Mussa volgt mij voorbeeld.
Zina mag ik je wat vragen vraagt hij dan ineens voorzichtig.
Zonder mijn toestemming aan te horen hoor ik hem zeggen: Heb jij hun een aanleiding gegeven? Te laat beseft hij dat hij dit niet had mogen vragen. Mijn ogen spuwen vuur. Hoe durf je schreeuw ik, terwijl ik op sta om mijn spullen te pakken en te verdwijnen uit zijn huis. Zina ik bedoel, begrijp je.. uhh wat het is.. uhh Ik kan het niet helpen maar zijn hulpeloosheid laat me lachen. Mussa zit nooit verlegen om woorden en nu weet hij het niet meer. 
Vertwijfeld kijkt hij me aan, en lacht dan moeizaam met me mee.
Hij loopt naar me toe, geeft me weer een knuffel Zina ik beloof je dat het goed komt, echt waar, zegt hij, zelf twijfelend aan zijn eigen woorden.

----------


## miss jasmine

*Een paar dagen later.* 

De afgelopen dagen is Mussa bijna niet van mijn zijde geweken, als een ware bodyguard probeerde hij me te beschermen tegen al datgene wat mij overkomen is. 
Hij heeft de laatste dagen vaak herhaald dat ik als zijn kleine zusje ben, dat waren de juiste woorden om onze relatie te omschrijven, broer en zus.
Die onvoorwaardelijke onbevangen liefde voelen wij voor elkaar.

Zo die blind date gaat echt niet door he, je hebt jouw prins al gevonden grapt Samira als ze ziet dat Mussa me weer van school komt ophalen.
Even benauwt zijn bezorgdheid me, maar zijn bescherming voelt veilig, het voelt goed, oprecht en puur.
Tegelijkertijd besef ik dat het zo niet door kan gaan.
Hij zal mij onmogelijk kunnen beschermen tegen het kwaad wat mij is aangedaan, tegen het kwaad wat mij nog allemaal kan overkomen, onmogelijk hoe graag wij dat beide zouden willen.
Hebben jullie nou wat? vraagt Samira nieuwsgierig.
Nee joh gekkie, hij is als mijn broer.
Niemand begrijpt onze relatie, zelfs zijn vriendin niet. Haar jaloezie is een terugkerend discussiepunt in hun relatie.
Vroeger was ik tot over mijn oren verliefd op de mooie Mussa. De angst voor een kortdurende onmogelijke liefde, heeft ervoor gezorgd dat ik onze vriendschap niet op het spel wilde zetten. 
Deze kalverliefde die wederzijds bleek te zijn is opgegaan in onze hechte vriendschap. 

Zina weet je dat ik jou de mooiste vrouw vind die ik ken zijn woorden laten me blozen. Ik voel me gevleid, zonder enige reactie sla ik mijn ogen neer. Ik voel zijn hand door mijn haren gaan, gevolgd door een vluchtige kus op mijn haren. Even bekneld mij het gevoel dat dit niet bij een vriendschap hoort, zijn mooie woorden zijn bestemd voor zijn geliefde, en de kussen die ik de afgelopen dagen gevoeld heb op mijn haren zijn er teveel voor een vriendschap. Ik schud mijn hoofd om de hersenspinsels te verdrijven, Hij is enkel bezorgd en bang, maak ik mezelf duidelijk.
Een ongemakkelijke stilt volgt, de verandering in mijn stemming is hem niet ontgaan. Waar denk je aan schoonheid. Aan jou lach ik. En wat denk je dan knipoogt hij. De pretlichtjes verschijnen weer in zijn lichte ogen. Wat voor mooie vriendschap we hebben, hoe speciaal onze relatie is. Hoe ik vroeger tot over mijn oren verliefd was op je zeg ik verlegen.
Vroeger ja hoor ik hem bijna onverstaanbaar mompelen, de blik in zijn ogen verhard. Onbegrijpend kijk ik hem aan. Ja vroeger zeg ik vastberaden. Hoe zal het zijn geweest als wij wel een relatie waren aangegaan vraagt hij zich hardop af. Ik glimlach en zie dat de blik in zijn ogen weer normaal wordt. Ik zal het wel verbeeld hebben denk ik. Als wij een relatie hadden gehad liefje, dan hadden we hoogstwaarschijnlijk met gigantische ruzie uit elkaar gegaan en was er van vriendschap geen sprake meer geweest zeg ik hem nuchter. Of niet zina zegt hij, terwijl hij strak voor zich uitkijkt. Ben je daar wel eens nieuwsgierig naar vraagt hij, terwijl hij me doordringend aankijkt. Ik bloos en sla mijn blik van hem af. Ik heb eindeloos lang gefantaseerd over hoe het had kunnen zijn. Zelfs gedacht dat we het risico hadden moeten nemen, al was het alleen maar om te kijken of het misschien wel goed gegaan was. In mijn fantasien was het prachtig geweest, een vlaag van spijt overvalt me altijd wanneer ik erover nadenk. Ik kijk Mussa aan en zie dat hij me nog steeds, zonder onderbreking, aanstaart. We hebben hier nooit eerder over gesproken. 
Nou zeg dan. Eerlijk. Als ik glimlach en de woorden zoek om mijn vroegere verlangens duidelijk te maken, staar ik in zijn mooie ogen. Zijn blik houdt me vast, wachtend op het antwoord. Weet je Mussa, ik heb nachten wakker gelegen, gedacht hoe het had kunnen zijn. Jaren lang als ik je tegen kwam, wilde ik dat je van mij was. Ik schrik van mijn eigen eerlijkheid. Maar ben blij dat ik hem kan zeggen wat hij voor mij betekend. En jij, denk jij er wel eens aan. Hij lacht verlegen, en zegt Zina ik heb elke uitkomst van een relatie met jou overdacht, en elke keer was het de moeite waard. Als ik je zag, deed het zelfs pijn. En als ik je zag met een jongen, werd ik gek van jaloezie. Je hoorde van mij te zijn. Zijn openhartigheid overvalt me. Tegelijk voelt het goed dat we dit gevoel delen. 
Als we bijna bij mijn huis zijn komt zijn auto tot stilstand. Ik voel zijn sterke greep op mijn arm.
Weer verstijf ik onder zijn aanraking en word ik door een plotseling angstgevoel bevangen, wanneer zijn greep verstrekt.

----------


## MiZz_SeXy

ya rebbi le hbieb zo erg, please zeg me dat het niet waargebeurd is  :verward: 
i.i.g ga gauw door met je verhaal, want het is een mooi verhaal al is het zo bedroefd  :Confused:  

boesa kbira van je 1ste fan  :zwaai:

----------


## miss jasmine

Als ik op kijk en de bezorgdheid in zijn helderbruine ogen zie, voel ik me weer helemaal veilig en besef ik dat ik van Mussa niets te vrezen heb.
Zwijgend bestudeerd hij mijn gezicht, ik vraag me af of hij door heeft dat hij zo aan het staren is.
En nu zina hoe denk je er nu over. Onbegrijpend kijk ik hem aan. Hoe denk je over ons, wil je nog steeds dat ik van jou ben. Ik schrik van zijn directheid. Hij overdondert mij met deze vraag. Het is nu allemaal anders fluister ik. Dat is geen antwoord zina zegt hij gerriteerd. Wat wil je dan horen Mussa, dat ik nog steeds van je houd, nog steeds verlang naar jouw aanwezigheid?? Ik wil horen wat jij voelt, wat jij denkt, wat jij wil. Met mijn blik naar de grond gericht, kan ik enkel uitbrengen Ik weet het niet. Ik was er zo van overtuigd dat het enkel vriendschappelijke liefde is, welke ik voor Mussa voel. Maar ineens weet ik het niet meer, zijn woorden hebben mij in de war gebracht. Mussa ziet dat ik me ongemakkelijk begin te voelen door zijn vragen. Het maakt ook niet meer uit, wat je voor me voelt, toch?, zegt hij om me gerust te stellen. Dat is niet waar Mussa fluister ik verward. Als een vrijbrief om het gesprek verder te gaan hoor ik hem zeggen: Als het wel wat uit maakt, wat voel je dan voor me vraagt hij onzeker. Ik moet gaan onderbreek ik hem snel, niet wetend wat ik met mijn eigen gedachtes aan moet.

*MUSSA'S GEDACHTEN* 
Ze doet het weer met me, die blikken van haar. Ze verleidt me, maar ze beseft het zelf niet eens. Zal ze ook met die blik hebben gekeken naar die klootzak? Ik krijg rillingen bij die gedachte. Wat heb ik haar toch aangedaan, ik heb haar kapot gemaakt met mijn onvoorzichtigheid. Ik had op haar moeten passen. Elke keer weer heeft ze die geschrokken blik in haar diepgroene ogen als ik haar onverwachts aanraak. Het doet zoveel pijn haar zo te zien. Als ik mijn ogen sluit zie ik haar mooie naakte lichaam voor me, wat genomen wordt met geweld. Het beeld van haar bebloede onderlichaam blijft in mijn gedachtes zweven. Verdomme, ik had haar moeten beschermen, haar moeten zeggen wat haar naeve onschuld met mannen doet. Wat haar heupwiegende loopje kan veroorzaken. Ik zie wel hoe andere mannen naar haar kijken, en haar uitkleden met die lustige blikken. Vaak genoeg hebben ze mij gevraagd wat voor hun te regelen. Ik had degene moeten zijn die haar onschuld van haar af zal nemen, verdomme. Ik schrik van mij eigen gedachten. Wie houd je nou voor de gek zeg ik hardop. Die tijd is geweest. Mijn verlangen naar haar is te groot. Zelfs wanneer ik met Kathy in bed lig gaan mijn gedachtes te vaak uit naar haar, bedenk ik me ineens. Ze had van mij kunnen zijn. Ik had alles kunnen zijn voor haar. Maar het is onmogelijk. Ze is niet meer wie ze was. Dat heeft die klootzak veranderd. Haar onschuld, haar onbevangen kijk op de wereld, haar mooie schittering in haar ogen. Het is allemaal weg. Maar wat houd ik van haar, wat zal ik graag haar tranen weg willen kussen, haar lichaam vast willen houden, zoals enkel haar geliefde dat mag. Ineens schrik ik wakker uit mijn eigen dagdroom, wanneer er achter mij een auto hard toetert. Ik moet haar laten gaan, besluit ik resoluut. Het is niet eerlijk tegenover haar, zij denkt dat ik zo een goede vriend ben. Ik lach spottend om die hypocriete houding van me, ze voelt zich zo veilig bij me, terwijl ik niets liever zou willen dan haar bespringen. Ze hoeft enkel haar ogen neer te slaan of ze wind me op. Wat heb ik toch een hekel aan mezelf, aan wat zij met me doet. Elke vrouw vergelijk ik met haar. Zelfs Kathy, die een absolute schoonheid is, valt in het niets bij haar. We hebben geen toekomst samen, besluit ik mijn hersenspinsels.

----------


## Samieraatje

Meid het is een prachtig verhaal zo mooi geschreven  :duim: 

Ik hoop alleen dat het niet waargebeurd is  :frons: 

Ga gauw verder want ik ben je nieuwe fan  :knipoog:

----------


## Shaheeda21

:duim:   :duim:   :duim:  

Erg mooi verhaal, mooi gekozen woorden toppie  :knipoog: 

Ga je snel verder ??

Ennuh, waargebeurd ???

Liefs shaheedah.

----------


## miss jasmine

Waarom moest Mussa daar nu ineens over beginnen, vraag ik mezelf af. Wat heeft het voor nut nu nog te weten wat ik voor hem voel. Ik kan het niet eens omschrijven, al zou ik het willen. Ik moet hem loslaten, al bijna tien jaar raast ie door mijn gedachtes heen. Tien jaar lang, verlang ik naar hem om me heen. 
Maak ik mezelf maar wijs dat hij enkel een vriend is? Wat wil ik toch? 
Wil ik alsnog alles opgeven voor een toekomst met hem, welke zo goed als onmogelijk is. Het zou nooit geaccepteerd worden, nooit. 
Het is mij pijnlijk duidelijk geworden dat ik daar niet meer welkom ben, sinds ik mijn kinderlijke onschuld verloren ben. 
Ik heb per ongeluk eens opgevangen dat Mussa tegen zijn moeder zei: Ik trouw met wie ik wil en als ik wil trouwen met ons buurmeisje dan zal dat gebeuren. 
De hysterische reactie van zijn moeder, schokte mij. 
Ik was gevleid door zijn woorden, maar besefte dat ik voor zijn eigen bestwil afstand zal moeten nemen. 
Hij zal nooit gelukkig worden met mij wanneer hij daarvoor zijn familie achter zich zal moeten laten. 
Zoveel hield ik van hem, dat zijn geluk voor mijn geluk ging.
Toch beschouwde ik het toen als puberaal gedrag, gewoon het dwars liggen. Ik had nog geen idee dat zijn liefde voor mij zo diep zat, als wat hij net zei. Je hoorde van mij te zijn zijn stem galmt door mijn gedachtes. Zal hij er nog steeds zo over denken? Ach, wat maakt dat uit. 

Die ruzie met zijn moeder is het punt geweest dat onze vriendschap veranderde, oppervlakkiger werd. 
Hij kreeg een vriendin, meerdere zelfs, denk ik spottend.
Het deed pijn om hem tegen te komen, elke keer weer, maar ik wist dat ik hem los moest laten. Ik dacht dat het me gelukt was, ik dacht het echt. 

Twee jaar geleden veranderde onze vriendschap weer, toen ik hem tegen kwam, terwijl ik op de bus aan het wachten was. Ik besefte dat mijn liefde voor hem nog steeds diep zat. Het was meteen zoals vanouds. Het voelde zo goed om weer samen met hem te zijn. Sinds die dag spreken we elkaar weer dagelijks. En is de band zo hecht geworden. Hij heeft mij zoveel geleerd, zoveel met mij gedeeld. Mij altijd geprobeerd te beschermen tegen lustige mannen. Nou dat is hem mooi mislukt denk ik sarcastisch. Ik schrik van mijn gedachte, hoe durf ik. Die lieverd, hij zal alles gedaan hebben om het te voorkomen, hij wordt overspoeld door schuldgevoelens. Wat moet ik toch met jou lieve Mussa? Hoe moet ik jou toch loslaten??

----------


## miss jasmine

:kusgrijs:  

Dank jullie voor jullie reacties  :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:  

Het is mijn eerste verhaal dat ik plaats, dus ben er nog een beetje onzeker onder hihi.

Salaam liefs jasmine  :zwaai:

----------


## missy246

salaam meid,

Het is een mooi begin, moehim ga snel weer verder....Ik wacht.....  :tik:  

 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:  


 :blauwe kus:  Missy  :blauwe kus:

----------


## MiZz_SeXy

wow meid weer prachtige vervolgen  :duim:  en ga pleaseeee gauw verder

boesa kbira van je nr1 fan  :hihi:

----------


## MiZz_SeXy

> _Geplaatst door miss jasmine_ 
> * 
> 
> Dank jullie voor jullie reacties    
> 
> Het is mijn eerste verhaal dat ik plaats, dus ben er nog een beetje onzeker onder hihi.
> 
> Salaam liefs jasmine *


het is dus niet waargebeurd???

----------


## miss jasmine

Ik doe het licht weer aan, in een wanhopige poging mijn ogen niet te hoeven sluiten.
Elke nacht, wanneer ik mijn ogen sluit beleef ik alles opnieuw. Elke droom is veranderd in een nachtmerrie. Wat zou ik graag de nachten over willen slaan. Simpelweg niet hoeven slapen. Mijn lichaam verdooft weer, wanneer de beelden zich voor mijn ogen dringen. 
Ik voel me zo vies, elke dag probeer ik mezelf schoon te schrobben. Wanhopig herhaal ik elke dag hetzelfde ritueel met alle soorten zeep welke aanwezig zijn. Het heeft geen effect. 

Ik pak mijn telefoon om de beelden te verjagen en de tijd te verdoen. Weer lees ik al mijn berichtjes die ik al zo goed ken. Als ik bij de berichtjes van Mussa aan kom, voel ik de vlinders in mijn onderbuik tot leven komen. Het is mij duidelijk geworden dat ik veel meer dan vriendschap voor hem voel, altijd al heb gevoeld. Als ik bij hem ben voel ik me zo veilig, zo fijn. Na die gewelddadige verkrachting is dat gevoel enkel versterkt. Ik houd van hem, zonder meer. Ik geniet van zijn aandacht, van zijn vluchtige aanrakingen. Zelfs nu nog. Wanneer een andere man mij te lang aankijkt, raak ik in paniek. Bij Mussa is het anders. Ik zal mijn leven aan hem toevertrouwen, zonder enige twijfel.

Maar ook besef ik dat het niet kan, ik mag niet zo egostisch zijn om hem voor die keuze te stellen. Ik weet dat hij de keuze heel zijn leven zal berouwen. Dat zal ons geluk, zonder meer, in de weg staan. Nee, ik moet sterk zijn, hem loslaten, juist omdat ik zoveel van hem houd. 
Ik zucht diep en kijk hoe laat het is. Het is al bijna half 5.
Over 4 uur zal mijn wekker weer af gaan. Vechtend tegen de kwade beelden, val ik uiteindelijk in een lichte onrustige slaap.

Gebroken sta ik ruim 4 uur later naast mijn bed, Dit kan echt niet zo doorgaan spreek ik mezelf streng toe. Niet wetend hoe dit probleem op te lossen, springen de tranen in mijn ogen. Hoe lang zal ik deze pijn nog moeten verdragen? Zal ik werkelijk in staat zijn om afstand te nemen van degene die mijn pijn enigszins verlicht?
Vandaag zal ik met Mussa gaan praten over onze toekomst heb ik besloten, zal ik echt de moed vinden om onze mooie vriendschap te verbreken?

----------


## MiZz_SeXy

:duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:  
 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:  
 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:  
 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim: 
 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:  
 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim: 
 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:  
 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:  
 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:  
 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:  
 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:  
 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim: 
 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:  
 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim: 
 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:  
 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:  
 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:  
 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:  
 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:  
 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim: 
 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:  
 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim: 
 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:  
 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:  

weer een prachtig vervolg meid, je verhaal is egt super mooi en ga pleaseeeeee heeeeeeeeeeeeeeel gauw verder 

boesa kbira van je verslaafde fan  :oog:

----------


## miss jasmine

hihi je maakt me verlegen meid  :maf2: 

Thanx  :blauwe kus:  

 :zwaai:  Kus Jasmine

----------


## Samieraatje

Prachtig!!!!  :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns: 

 :duim:   :blij:

----------


## miss jasmine

De spanning in de auto is voelbaar, ik ontwijk elke blik van de totaal nietsvermoedende Mussa. 
Wanhopig zoek ik naar woorden, woorden die zo zwaar wegen en onze toekomst samen zullen veranderen, voorgoed deze keer.
Hij beseft dat deze woorden eraan zitten te komen.
Hoewel we beide, zelfs voor elkaar, de schijn hoog proberen te houden dat we enkel vrienden zijn, weten we allebei dondersgoed dat het veel meer is.
Na ons gesprek vorige week over hoe het had kunnen zijn, is er iets veranderd. We voelen het allebei, dat weet ik zeker. Mussa maakt telkens van die dubbele opmerkingen, veelal met een knipoog of een ondeugende lach. Meer dan hiervoor raakt hij me aan, elke kans om mij onopvallend aan te raken pakt hij. En ik geniet ervan. Ik probeer nuchter te blijven in zijn aanwezigheid, maar de spanning is telkens duidelijk voelbaar. Alsof we beide wachten tot een van ons de woorden uit zal spreken.

Mussa zet de radio aan, om onze stilte te overwinnen. Wanneer dit geen effect heeft zet Mussa de radio gerriteerd uit. Wat is er toch met je? vraagt hij tenslotte. Ik zucht diep, en zie de onzekere blik in zijn ogen. 
Mussa begin ik voorzichtig, Ik heb nagedacht over ons, en ik denk dat we hiermee moeten stoppen. 
De hoge woorden zijn eruit, onzeker probeer ik de blik in zijn ogen te definiren. Sorry? weet hij enkel uit te brengen. Ja, we houden onszelf voor de gek. 
Vragend kijkt hij me aan, Wat zeg jij nou allemaal zina, wees eens iets duidelijker, want ik begrijp er werkelijk niets van. Zie je dan niet wat we aan het doen zijn, we zijn altijd samen, de spanning is de laatste dagen te voelen deze auto. We maken onszelf al jaren wijs dat we enkel vrienden zijn. Ik kan dat niet meer, ik wil dat niet meer. 
Geschrokken kijkt hij me aan, Is dat het, je wilt geen vrienden meer zijn? Waarom doet hij nu zo moeilijk, waarom maakt hij het nog zoveel moeilijker dan het al is. Ja, ik wil geen vrienden meer zijn, het is niet meer genoeg Je wilt meer? even zie ik een blik van groot geluk in zijn ogen verschijnen. Ja ik wil meer, ik wil jou, ik wil een toekomst met jou. 
Er verschijnt een lach op zijn gezicht Zina naar deze woorden heb ik zo verlangt. Hij begrijpt me verkeerd, dit is niet wat ik bedoel, of misschien juist wel. Zie je dat dan niet, wij hebben geen toekomst samen. Hij slaat zijn ogen neer, hij weet dat ik gelijk heb We kunnen het toch proberen zegt hij. Geef ze tijd 
Tijd zeg ik sarcastisch. Al tien jaar lang geef ik ze tijd, ze zullen het nooit accepteren, en jij zult nooit onvoorwaardelijk voor mij kunnen kiezen, zonder spijt. Zwijgend keert hij zijn blik van me af. Zonder woorden, bevestigd zijn blik mijn relaas. Ook hij weet het en wist het al die tijd al.
We hielden ons beide van de domme, om onze mooie droom niet te verstoren. 

Een paar dagen geleden kwam ik zijn moeder tegen samen met haar vriendin. Ik zei haar met mijn vriendelijkste glimlach gedag en vroeg hoe het met haar ging. Ze gunden mij geen blik waardig, ik hoorde haar spottend tegen haar vriendin zeggen dat ik achter Mussa aan zit. Ik hoorde het woord hoer vallen, gevolgd door een in en in gemene lach. Het kleine beetje hoop wat ik misschien nog had dat het allemaal wel goed kwam vervloog daarmee. Ik voelde me vernederd, tot op het bot geraakt. Ze had het recht niet, in tranen liep ik snel door naar huis. Mussa werd razend toen ik het hem snikkend vertelde. Maar weer durfde hij de confrontatie met haar niet aan te gaan, misschien uit angst te horen wat we beide vrezen. 

Het is alles of niets liefje zei ik hem zo nuchter mogelijk. Je weet zelf ook dat je uiteindelijk zal trouwen met een kuis meisje uit Marokko, welke je moeders goedkeuring krijgt. En ik tja  Een diepe zucht ontsnapt me.
Met mij zal het ook wel goed komen vervolg ik mijn zinnen. 
Dus dit is het dan, dit is dan ons einde Ik zie de verwarde blik in zijn ogen, ook hij wist dat dit vroeg of laat zal gebeuren. Ik moet vechten tegen mijn tranen, even komt de gedachte in me op dat ik mijn grote en enige liefde weg jaag. Maak ik mezelf maar wijs dat dit het beste is? 
Voordat mijn gedachtes weer hun eigen gang gaan, hoor ik Mussa koel zeggen: Ik weet dat je gelijk hebt, het is beter zo.
Is dat alles? Accepteert hij mijn woorden zo snel, geen enkele tegenspraak?
Wat had ik gehoopt op andere woorden, woorden die me duidelijk zouden maken dat alles goed komt. Ik had zo gehoopt dat hij me troostend in zijn armen zal nemen met de woorden dat hij wel met zijn moeder ging praten.

Voordat ik het weet heb ik mijn lippen op de zijne gedrukt. Onze vluchtige en tevens eerste kus is gevuld met zoveel emotie. Waarom doe ik dit?
Dag lieve Mussa zeg ik snel voordat ik uit zijn auto en tevens zijn leven stap.
Als we bij elkaar horen zullen we zeker samen komen, zina dat beloof ik je hoor ik hem me na roepen. 
Zonder om te kijken loop ik snel richting mijn huis, wat zou ik graag terug rennen om hem te zeggen dat alles goed zal komen, om hem te zeggen dat ik zoveel van hem houd.
Het kan niet, we zouden het niet redden, probeer ik alles te relativeren.
Mijn tranen om Mussa, die ik in werkelijk nooit gehad heb, laat ik gaan.
De tranen om mijn mooie toekomstdroom vinden hun eigen weg over mijn wangen. Wat doet dit verschrikkelijk veel pijn.

----------


## miss jasmine

*MAANDEN LATER* 

Snel ren ik naar mijn telefoon, zoals wel vaker kan ik hem niet snel genoeg vinden in de rotzooi van mijn tas.
Wanneer ik mijn telefoon eindelijk gevonden heb kijk ik wie er gebeld heeft, anoniem.
Mussa? hoor ik mezelf tegen niemand zeggen. Hij was altijd de enige die mij met regelmaat anoniem belde.
Na ons afscheid, heb ik hem niet meer gesproken of gezien. Ik mis hem zo erg, bijna elke dag sta ik met mijn telefoon in mijn handen om hem te bellen, gewoon te vragen hoe het met hem gaat. Zijn warme stem even te horen die me erop zal wijzen dat alles goed komt. Denk je ook nog aan mij zeg ik in het niets. Voordat mijn gedachte weer de vrije loop hebben, gaat mijn telefoon weer over. Weer anoniem. Ja hallo neem ik vrolijk op, bijna met zekerheid wetend dat Mussa aan de andere kant van de lijn is. Goedemiddag, je spreekt met Patrick. O Patrick de teleurstelling is waarschijnlijk in mijn stem te horen, wanneer hij lachend zegt: Iets meer enthousiasme mag wel hoor. Ik lach om zijn opmerking, Kennen wij elkaar vervolg ik ons gesprek. Nee, we kennen elkaar nog niet, maar ik heb je telefoonnummer gekregen van mijn beste vriend Jamal. Ik graaf in mijn gedachtes, maar kan me niet herinneren dat Samira mij hier iets over verteld heeft. Al heel lang geleden probeert hij mijn geheugen op te frissen. Ineens begint het te dagen, Echt al maanden geleden? vraag ik hem. Hij antwoord bevestigend. Dit is mijn blind date die Samira geregeld had, wat moet ik hier nu weer mee? Ik heb hier helemaal geen zin in, maar wil die Patrick ook niet kwetsen. Mijn gedachtes gaan weer naar Mussa. Ik wil niemand anders dan hem, het voelt bijna als verraad dat ik berhaupt overweeg om iets af te spreken met deze Patrick. Wat moet ik dan, mijn leven lang wachten totdat Mussa me opbelt om te zeggen dat ik welkom ben bij zijn familie. Mussa is een gesloten hoofdstuk, besluit ik resoluut. Maar heb je zin om iets af te spreken? onderbreekt Patrick mijn stilte. Ja leuk antwoord ik hem, in de hoop dat dit een goede stap is om Mussa eindelijk eens te vergeten, om verder te gaan. Een gevoel van angst bekneld me, hij kan straks alles met me doen. Maar alleen als Jamal en Samira mee gaan zeg ik snel. Ja, dat kan natuurlijk ook ik hoor de teleurstelling in zijn stem, maar dat kan me niets schelen. 

Ben je zenuwachtig zina vraagt Samira me als we samen aan het wachten zijn op Jamal en Patrick. Bij het woord zina krijg ik de rillingen, zo noemde Mussa mij altijd. Zelfs wanneer we ruzie hadden, ik bleef zijn zina.
Hij is nooit zo leuk als Mussa fluister ik bijna onverstaanbaar. Wanneer ik aan de blik van Samira merk dat ze mijn woorden gehoord heeft, heb ik alweer spijt dat ik het gezegd heb. 
Ik ben totaal niet zenuwachtig, zelfs bijna in overtuiging dat dit tijdsverspilling is, hij zal nooit kunnen tippen aan Mussa. Niemand kan tippen aan Mussa.
Maar ik moet hem laten gaan.

Daar heb je ze al zegt Samira enthousiast, terwijl ze blij als een klein kind staat te glunderen. Patrick komt meteen op mij afgelopen, hij ziet er leuk uit. Hij geeft me 4 zoenen, even ben ik verbaasd. Hij praat zelfs met een accent, dat is het laatste waar ik zin in heb, een jongen die eigenlijk een Marokkaan wil zijn. Ik begrijp dat soort mensen niet. 
Samira gaat al snel helemaal op in Jamal, Patrick en ik lopen zwijgend achter het liefdeskoppel aan. Ik voel zijn ogen alsmaar op mij gericht. Ik blijf strak voor me uitkijken, bang voor zijn bewondering. Dit was geen goed idee. Ik vind jou echt mooi, je bent echt een zina hoor ik hem fluisteren, terwijl hij een arm om me heen slaat. Weer dat woord, zina, even wil ik fel reageren dat hij het recht niet heeft om mij zina te noemen, maar besluit dan toch mijn mond te houden. Mijn spieren verstijven onder zijn aanraking, ik voel me heel erg ongemakkelijk. Snel doe ik een stap van hem af, waardoor hij mij los moet laten. Zwijgend lopen we verder. 
Zullen we hier wat gaan eten hoor ik Jamal ineens vragen. Ik vind alles best op dit moment, zolang ik maar weer snel naar huis kan gaan. Samira en Patrick antwoordden bevestigend, zwijgzaam volg ik ze.

Wat is er met je mijn afwezigheid is niet onopvallend gebleven. Laat maar Samira, het is niets. Gerriteerd kijkt ze me aan. Het is Mussa he, laat die jongen toch, hij is het echt niet waard hoor om je leven zo te laten verpesten. Laat me nou maar zeg ik terwijl ik snel door wil lopen. Ik wilde het je eigenlijk niet vertellen, maar ik ben Mussa een paar keer tegen gekomen. Ik keer me snel om naar haar, ik zie een vertwijfelende blik in haar ogen. Ja, ga verder dan moedig ik haar ongeduldig aan. De keren dat ik hem dus tegenkwam was hij niet alleen, elke keer had hij een meisje bij zich Dit is een steek in mijn hart, ergens hoopte ik dat Mussa op mij zal wachten, dat hij net als ik eerst ons verlies moest verwerken voordat hij Ik zucht diep, wie houd ik nou voor de gek. Wat wil je hier nou helemaal mee zeggen Samira.De jaloezie giert door mijn lichaam. Nou dat hij ook gewoon verder gaat, en daar geen moeite mee lijkt te hebben, kijk nou naar Patrick het is een hartstikke leuke jongen. En duidelijk genteresseerd in jou. Ik wil nu eigenlijk heel hard gaan huilen, weg rennen, naar daar waar Mussa niet meer bestaat. 

Hoewel we met zijn vieren aan een tafel zitten, praten Jamal en Samira voornamelijk met elkaar. Patrick en ik luisteren zwijgend naar hun verhalen die nergens over lijken te gaan. Mijn gedachtes zijn enkel bij Mussa, ik ben teleurgesteld in hem dat hij mij zomaar uit zijn gedachten kan halen en verder kan gaan alsof er niets gebeurd was. Ik dacht dat hij van mij hield, minstens zoveel als ik van hem. De woorden van Samira doen zoveel pijn. 

Je bent toch half Marokkaans hoor ik de stem van Patrick zeggen. Ja antwoord ik kortaf. Voel je je meer Marokkaans of Nederlands vraagt hij, mijn toon negerend. Het moet toch onderhand duidelijk zijn dat ik geen zin heb in een gesprek. Beide antwoord ik bot. In wat voor dingen voel je je meer Marokkaans en wat voor dingen meer Nederlands gaat hij verder. Als ik de onzekere blik in zijn ogen zie krijg ik medelijden met hem. Hij doet wanhopig zijn best om mijn aandacht te krijgen, om een gesprek aan te gaan en ik heb enkel mijn ogen gericht op mijn bord alsof ik mijn eten aan het bestuderen ben.

----------


## miss jasmine

> _Geplaatst door Samieraatje_ 
> *Prachtig!!!!     
> 
>  *


Thanx 

Kus Jasmine

----------


## ZuidMarocia

Wat een prachtig verhaaaaaal echt mooi tbarkallah


wel droevig maar ga snel verder



Z_M

----------


## samira'ke_18

amai wat een mooi verhaal!!

is het waargebeurd??

greoetjes 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxcatxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## MiZz_SeXy

wow meis weer prachtige vervolgen  :duim:  wolah je hebt talent wel een droevig verhaal :S maar zeker mooi  :petaf:   :duim: 

ga gauw verder

boesa kbira van je fan  :engel:

----------


## miss jasmine

Maar ben je dan ook Moslim vraagt Patrick. Tja Moslim wat is de definitie van Moslim zijn Vraag ik mezelf hardop af. Ik heb mezelf vaak afgevraagd of ik Moslim ben. Ik kan mezelf geen Moslim noemen omdat ik toevallig een Arabisch klinkende naam heb en een vader die Moslim is. Ik weet eigenlijk erg weinig van de Islam af, het beetje wat ik weet is datgene wat ik onthouden heb uit mijn jeugd en wat Mussa mij verteld heeft. Hij beschouwt mij als Moslim, ikzelf weet het nog niet. Ja ik geloof in God, zonder twijfel. Maar ik weet denk ik te weinig van de Islam af om mezelf een Moslim te noemen. 
Het is bij ons allemaal een beetje gecompliceerd, mijn ouders zijn gescheiden toen ik nog maar 9 was. Tot die tijd heb ik een Islamitische opvoeding gehad van mijn vader. Na zijn vertrek heeft mijn moeder zich afgezet tegen alles wat Marokkaans of Islamitisch was, en ben ik voor de rest zonder geloof of cultuur opgevoed, antwoord ik dan ook, het ware antwoord in het midden latend.
En je vader dan vraagt Patrick nieuwsgierig. Mijn vader is naar Marokko gegaan, daar is hij hertrouwd. Heb je nog wel contact met hem Ik zucht diep, ik had mijn vader sinds mijn 16e niet meer gezien, dus ruim 7 jaar al niet. Het contact is nu enkel een telefoontje op verjaardagen. Heel weinig helaas, hij heeft een nieuw leven waar wij niet in passen. Zo voel ik het, hij heeft iets beters gevonden, dus wij hebben afgedaan.

Zijn familie heeft hier ook zeker een rol in gespeelt, ze hebben mijn moeder nooit geaccepteerd. Volgens haar is de kortzichtigheid van zijn familie de grootste reden geweest dat hun huwelijk stuk is gelopen. Daar komt dus ook mijn angst vandaan om verder te gaan met Mussa, wanneer zijn familie het niet zal accepteren. 
Ken je je Marokkaanse familie wel ging Patrick verder.
Ik heb ze wel eens gezien antwoordde ik kort.
Ik was pas 16, nog zo een klein meisje op zoek naar erkenning en een familie, toen mijn vaders familie mij duidelijk maakte dat ik daar niet welkom was. Ik was een Nederlander, minderwaardig in hun ogen, hoe durfde ik mijzelf hun familie te noemen, ik was enkel een gevolg van een onherstelbare fout van mijn vader.
Als kind kan je zoiets niet relativeren, ik ben ervan overtuigd dat de afwijzing van mijn bloedeigen familie een oorzaak is van de acceptatie waar ik altijd naar op zoek ben.

Na hun harde, pijnlijke woorden heb ik mezelf voorgenomen mijn kinderen nooit in zo een positie te plaatsen, dat ze weg gestuurd zouden worden door hun eigen familie. 
Enkele jaren later hoorde ik de hysterische reactie van Mussas moeder, toen hij zei dat wanneer hij wilde trouwen met mij dat zal gebeuren, weer voelde ik de pijn welke mijn vaders familie mij gedaan had. De vernedering, het niet geaccepteerd worden. 
Nooit zal ik daarom trouwen met iemand bij wiens familie ik niet welkom ben, nooit.
Mijn onzekerheid en ook mijn trots laten dat niet toe.

Voor Mussas familie ben ik ook te blank, te Nederlands. 
Net als hoe mijn vaders familie over mij denkt. 
Mijn zus daarin tegen, die wel de typische Marokkaanse kenmerken heeft, donderbruin krullend haar, bijna zwarte ogen en een mooie donkere huid, wordt altijd wel als familie beschouwt. Maar ik, met mijn te lichte huid, lichtbruine haren en veel te lichte ogen, was maar een Nederlander. Uitschot. Vroeger was dat altijd al te voelen, zij werd overladen met cadeautjes omdat ze zoveel op haar vader leek, mij lieten ze links liggen.
Mijn moeder probeerde het altijd op te vangen door mij veel aandacht te geven, maar die littekens heb ik nog steeds.
Het doet nog steeds veel pijn.

Ik vond het erg gezellig zina zegt Patrick tegen me als we bij het moment van afscheid komen. Wat heeft iedereen toch met dat stomme woord, en wat heb ik sinds vandaag een hekel aan dat woord, wat me ooit zo een goed gevoel wist te geven. Ik ook antwoord ik zacht, nog niet in overtuiging of ik het wel meen. Als ik me omdraai zie ik dat Jamal en Samira onbeschaamd uitgebreid afscheid van elkaar nemen. 
Patrick kan duidelijk zijn ogen niet van me af houden, ik voel me ongemakkelijk onder zijn gestaar. Ik zoek naar luchtige woorden, om hem duidelijk te maken dat ik geen interesse in hem heb. De blik in zijn ogen veranderd als ik mijn tong onbewust langs mijn droge lippen laat gaan. Met zijn blik volgt ie elke beweging nauwkeurig. Als ik op kijk zie ik dat hij dichterbij is komen staan. Ik zie zijn lippen langzaam op me af komen, versteend blijf ik staan. Dit wil ik niet. Niet doen fluister ik zachtjes. Ik ben verdoofd, de flash backs zijn te heftig als Patrick mijn woorden negeert. Zijn lippen vinden hun weg op de mijne. Even sluit ik mijn ogen en gaan mijn gedachtes uit naar de kus met Mussa, als ik me ineens besef wat ik daar aan het doen ben, wil ik me terug trekken. Voordat ik die mogelijkheid krijg, voel ik ineens een hand op mijn schouder, die mij met een agressieve ruk snel van Patrick aftrekt.

----------


## MiZz_SeXy

_laat me radden Mussa trekt haar weg  
i.i.g je vervolg was weer schiterend duss ga pleasee heeeeel gauw verder ik kan niet w8n op het vervolg 
boesa kbira van je nr 1 fan_

----------


## Samieraatje

Ga doooooooooooor!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :duim: 

Prachtig!!  :blauwe kus:

----------


## miss jasmine

> _Geplaatst door MiZz_SeXy_ 
> *laat me radden Mussa trekt haar weg  
> *


hihi guess again  :melig2:

----------


## miss jasmine

Allemaal weer heel erg bedankt voor jullie reactie  :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:  

Kus Jasmine  :zwaai:

----------


## ZuidMarocia

Prachtiggg thxxxxxxx 
 :duim:  Top vervolg ogtiee

ga gauw verder

----------


## Souma

Heyyy Jasmine,

Ik heb in een keer je verhaal gelezen en ik moet toegeven dat je het echt goed doet  :grote grijns: . Ook het verhaallijn en de gevoelens/emoties dat je van de personages dat je schrijft is zo goed dat ik me er helemaal in kan leven. Moehiem ik wacht met spanning op je vervolgen.

Thallaaaaa  :zwaai: 
Je nieuwe fan :Smilie:

----------


## julliewij

ga snel door!!!!

----------


## bEaUtIfUl_EyEs

> _Geplaatst door miss jasmine_ 
> *hihi guess again *


haar vader dan  :Confused: 

ps: ik ben MiZz_SeXy

----------


## miss jasmine

Wanneer ik me geschrokken omdraai kijk ik in het woedende gezicht van nee dat kan niet. Onmogelijk. Alsof hij mijn twijfelende blik ziet, hoor ik hem razend sissen: Kom mee. Voordat ik hem kan zeggen wat ik hem al jaren wil zeggen, voel ik hoe zijn hand mijn pols strak omsluit. De greep doet pijn. Ik staar hem vol ongeloof aan in zijn giftige ogen. Zijn aanwezigheid overdonderd mij. Hij trekt mij mee naar een geparkeerde auto, duwt me op de achterbank en vertrekt. De onbekende bestuurder, doet in n klik alle deuren op slot. Ik voel me gevangen. De dominerende blik van hem beangstigt mij. Mijn aanwezigheid wordt de gehele rit genegeerd. De twee mannen zijn duidelijk in discussie, ze praten Arabisch, te snel voor mij om het te kunnen verstaan. 

De onbekende man werpt me te veel blikken toe in de spiegel. Het lijkt hem te plezieren dat ik zo vernederend ben afgevoerd. Ineens brengt het hele gebeuren een gevoel van woede bij me boven. Hoe durft ie, mij zo mee te nemen. Na al die jaren, waarin hij mijn bestaan bijna ontkend heeft, niet naar me omgekeken heeft. Hij heeft me niet eens beschermd tegen de onterende woorden van zijn familie. Ik moet vechten tegen de tranen, hij heeft me zo overrompeld met zijn aanwezigheid. Ik wil nu graag naar huis toe, probeer ik zo koel mogelijk te zeggen, maar de beving in mijn stem verraad mijn gemoedstoestand. O nee hoor, jij gaat voorlopig helemaal nergens meer naar toe, ik heb een hele hoop met jou te bespreken zegt hij zo rustig mogelijk. Wanneer ik zijn door woede doordrenkte gezicht zie, besluit ik dat het beter is wanneer ik verder zal zwijgen. 

Zal die allemaal om die kus zijn die Patrick mij gegeven heeft, vraag ik mezelf af. Al die jaren wordt er niet naar me omgekeken, en dan zal een kus deze reactie veroorzaken? Nee, dat kan ik me niet voorstellen. 
Misschien komt het doordat ik nooit een echt vader figuur gekend heb, maar deze man beangstigd me. Zijn woede is onbekend voor mij. Zijn manier van kijken naar mij ken ik evenmin. Ik ken deze hele man niet bedenk ik me opeens, die gedachte verontrust mij nog meer. Waar gaan we in we naar toe? Wat wil hij met me bespreken? Waarom was hij berhaupt hier? De vragen razen door mijn hoofd heen. Ik durf niets te zeggen, uit angst voor deze man, die zichzelf mijn vader noemt. 

Na tientallen minuten komt de auto eindelijk tot stilstand, weer pakt deze man me hardhandig bij mijn arm en neemt me mee naar binnen, waar ik op een stoel neer gezet word.
Als ik aanstalten wil maken om op te staan, maken zijn enge ogen mij dringend duidelijk dat ik moet blijven zitten. Versteend blijf ik zitten, wachtend op wat er gaat komen. 
Er komt een vriendelijk uitziende vrouw binnen, welke thee voor ons inschenkt. Als ik haar goed bekijk zie ik dat het de nieuwe vrouw van mijn vader is. Ze lacht me vriendelijk toe en verdwijnt weer in de keuken.
In afwachting wat hij te zeggen heeft, speel ik wat met de koekjes die zijn vrouw op tafel gezet heeft. De vreemde bestuurder komt bij ons aan tafel zitten. Dochter hoe kan je mij zo ten schande zetten, is dat hoe ik je heb opgevoed?, begint hij zijn stem verheffend. Voor zover ik weet heb jij mij niet opgevoed hoor antwoord ik fel. Ik begin genoeg te krijgen van dit spelletje, wie denkt hij wel niet dat hij is? Een vader is voor mij toch heel wat meer dan wat deze man voor mij betekend. 
Houd je mond schreeuwt hij me toe, wanneer hij met zijn vuist op tafel staat. Ik krimp in n bij het zien van zijn blik. De blik in zijn ogen verzacht, hij kijkt me ongemakkelijk aan. Dochter ik wil alleen het goede voor je, je hebt nu een goede leeftijd bereikt voor het huwelijk. Ik heb een man voor je gevonden. Een spottend lachje ontsnapt me Al die tijd negeer je me, en nu kom je terug met een man voor me, roep ik verontwaardigd uit. Het is een goede man zegt deze man die mij zijn dochter noemt geduldig. Nou dat is dan heel leuk voor hem maar ik ga echt niet met hem trouwen hoor zeg ik met luide toon. Dit is te gek voor woorden, als ik niet wist dat dit serieus was, was ik waarschijnlijk erg hard gaan lachen. Deze man, komt na me ruim 7 niet gezien te hebben, of ook maar naar me omgekeken te hebben, terug met de mededeling dat ik moet trouwen met een door hem uitgekozen man? Hoe durft ie?

----------


## miss jasmine

> _Geplaatst door bEaUtIfUl_EyEs_ 
> *haar vader dan 
> 
> ps: ik ben MiZz_SeXy*


Zo voorspelbaar  :Confused:  ???

----------


## bEaUtIfUl_EyEs

neej lieverd niet zo voorspelbaar, was gewoon een gokje  :tong uitsteken: 
maar ga please gauw verder, egt mooi vervolgje je hebt egt talent mopiej  :duim: 

boesa kbira van je grootste, trouwste en verslaafste fan  :oog:   :Iluvu:

----------


## missy246

slaam meid  :knipoog:  ,

 :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  ga snel verder volgens mij wordt mijn verslaving wat betreft dit verhaal steeds groter does ik hoop dat er snel een vervolgje aankomt (ik zie dat je online bent does kan ik hoop ik op een vervolg rekenen...)  :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:  

 :zwaai:   :zwaai:  

 :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:  

 :blauwe kus:  Missy  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Samieraatje

wauw  :duim:  ga gauw verder!!!!

 :knipoog: 

Zo spannend!!!!!

----------


## cherry

haaaaaaaai 

wajoooow hier nog een mooi verhaal pffffff k krijg kriebels,k wil ook!!!!

wajooooow ga snel verder!!!!

kusje van cherry

----------


## miss jasmine

Verdwaasd staar ik uit het raam, de man die zichzelf mijn vader noemt is kwaad weggelopen. Hij dulde mijn tegenspraak niet, ik had maar te gehoorzamen had hij geschreeuwd, want ik heb de familie al zoveel schande gebracht en welke man zou mij nog willen na alles wat ik gedaan had? Waar had die man het over? Een fatsoenlijk gesprek was niet mogelijk. Ik ken dit niet, het zwijgend gehoorzamen in wat je wordt opgedragen. Met mijn moeder overleg ik altijd en wordt er een middenweg gevonden. Ik heb inspraak in wat er gaat gebeuren. Zij heeft mij nog nooit op die manier gecommandeerd iets te doen, laat staan iets zo groots als een huwelijk. Waarom is hij niet in Marokko gebleven? Hoe kan hij na al die jaren weten wat goed voor me is? Hij kent me niet, net als dat ik hem totaal niet ken.

Gaat het een beetje met je? hoor ik ineens een stem zeggen. Als ik mijn hoofd draai kijk ik recht in de ogen van de vreemde bestuurder. Wat denk je zelf, die man komt na bijna 10 jaar ineens weer mijn leven binnen wandelen, om te zeggen dat hij een man voor me heeft gevonden. Hij heeft niet eens gevraagd hoe het met me gaat de tranen springen in me ogen. Hij heeft niet eens gevraagd hoe het met me gaat snik ik, mezelf op hem afreagerend. De bestuurder kijkt ongemakkelijk naar mij, als hij mij goedwillig in zijn armen wil nemen, keer ik me snel van hem af. Ik hoef zijn medelijden niet, net vond hij het nog komisch hoe mijn vader mij toesprak alsof ik klein kind van vier was. Hij trekt zich niets van mijn afstandelijkheid en legt zijn handen op mijn schouders. Ik laat hem zijn gang gaan, moe van alle indrukken die ik moet verwerken. Je moet hem proberen te begrijpen begint hij voorzichtig. Je bent uitgegroeid tot een hele mooie meid, die hij nota bene net betrapt heeft terwijl je een jongen kuste. Hij zwijgt om mijn reactie af te wachten, wanneer deze uitblijft vervolgt hij: Hij wil echt het beste voor je en het is echt een goede jongen, geef het een kans. Ontmoet hem en kijk dan verder. Zijn handen gaan nu door mijn haren heen. Je bent zo mooi fluistert hij bijna onverstaanbaar. Ineens heb ik door waar hij mee bezig is. Zijn aanraking wordt me teveel, snel sta ik op om weg te gaan. Ik zie dat hij me tegen wil houden, maar wanneer mijn betraande ogen hem smekend aankijken doet hij toch een stap opzij om me te laten gaan. Ik hoor hem nog net Sorry, dit was niet mijn bedoeling stamelen. 

Snel ren ik naar buiten, de tranen stromen over mijn wangen. Ik blijf doorrennen, als een klein kind op de vlucht. Als ik bij het parkje aan kom, neem ik plaats op een bankje. Ik ben uitgeput, ik voel me zo eenzaam en verlaten. Nog nooit heb ik meer verlangd, naar me veilig te voelen in de armen van Mussa, dan op dit moment.
Ik probeer mezelf rustig te houden, alles te relativeren, maar de woorden zijn n grote warboel in mijn hoofd. Enkel de woorden van die vreemde blijven op de voorgrond Geef het een kans Geef het een kans Geef het een kans

----------


## miss jasmine

> _Geplaatst door bEaUtIfUl_EyEs_ 
> *neej lieverd niet zo voorspelbaar, was gewoon een gokje 
> maar ga please gauw verder, egt mooi vervolgje je hebt egt talent mopiej 
> 
> boesa kbira van je grootste, trouwste en verslaafste fan  *


Hihi liefje, ik vind je grappig  :grote grijns:   :stout:

----------


## miss jasmine

Bedankt voor al jullie reacties  :kusgrijs:  :kusgrijs:  :kusgrijs: 

Insha'allah schrijf ik morgen een langer vervolgje. 

Kus Jasmine.

----------


## bEaUtIfUl_EyEs

> _Geplaatst door miss jasmine_ 
> *Hihi liefje, ik vind je grappig  *


 :hihi:   :wohaa:   :oog: 

tnkss he lieverd voor je mooie vervolg  :duim:  en ga pleasee gauw verder  :haha:  I  :verliefd:  your story  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 

boesa kbira van je gekke fan  :wat?!:

----------


## miss jasmine

De tranenstroom is niet meer te stoppen, de pijn van elke afwijzing van de familie van mijn vader komt weer naar boven. Nog nooit heb ik een excuus ontvangen, nog nooit heeft mijn vader hierover gesproken met me. Me een hart onder de riem gestoken, me een knuffel gegeven om te zeggen dat hun woorden geen waarheid bezaten. Het enige, waar ik als eenzame puber naar op zoek was, was acceptatie, een familie, welke compleet was. Een vader die me zal helpen mijn onzekerheden te bestrijden. Zijn cultuur leren kennen, zijn familie. Nooit heeft hij mij deze kans gegeven. Ik schaamde me voor wie ik was, wanneer zijn familie aanwezig was. Elke vakantie huilde ik mezelf in slaap omdat ik niet de typerende Marokkaanse kenmerken had, welke voor mij op dat moment gelijk stonden aan acceptatie van mijn familie. Enkel acceptatie wilde ik, bij een familie horen. Met open armen ontvangen worden, een blik van geluk zien bij het weerzien met zijn familie. Ik zucht diep om mijn tranen te bedwingen. Ik kan het gewoon niet begrijpen, hoe kan je de dochter van je eigen zoon zo afstoten? Hoe kan je als vaderzijnde je bloedeigen dochter beoordelen op haar uiterlijke kenmerken? Zijn woorden dreunen tot diep in mijn hart door Je hebt de familie al genoeg schade toegebracht, wie wil jou nog. Hoe durft hij nog over familie te spreken, vage kennissen zijn het. Ik heb ze bijna gesmeekt mij te accepteren, geprobeerd te zijn zoals zij. Het doet zoveel pijn. Wetend dat het niet om mij gaat, maar om het simpele feit dat ik niet op hun lijk. Ze hebben nooit de moeite genomen om te leren kennen. Voor het eerst merk ik dat ik nog steeds een sterke behoefte voel om geaccepteerd te worden door de familie van mijn vader, en het meeste nog door mijn vader zelf. Ik zal er alles voor over hebben om een trotse blik in zijn ogen te zien, wanneer hij me aan zal kijken. Ik schrik van mijn eigen gedachtes. Zal dit dan mijn lot zijn? Zal ik zover moeten gaan om zijn acceptatie te verkrijgen? Mijn gedachtes gaan weer uit naar Mussa. Net nu ik dacht mijn tranen enigszins onder controle te hebben, beginnen ze weer te stromen wanneer ik denk aan hem, aan ons. Deze stap zal ons voorgoed uit elkaar halen, voorgoed. Ik zal hem dan voor altijd kwijt zijn. Ik zal met een andere man zijn, zijn kinderen baren. Als ik besef dat dit ook inhoudt dat hij met een andere vrouw zal zijn, hebben mijn tranen weer de vrije loop. Ik zal hem nooit los kunnen laten. Weer hoor ik Samiras woorden, ze weerhouden mij er nog net van hem op te bellen om hem te zeggen dat ik hem wil, met hem wil zijn en bovenal enkel met hem wil trouwen. Mijn gedachtes gaan terug naar een aantal jaren geleden. Samen zaten we hier s nachts bij hetzelfde park als waar ik nu nadenk over een huwelijk met een ander. Hoe ironisch. Gekscherend hadden we het over het huwelijk, met madeliefjes slordig gevlochten tot een armband vroeg hij me in zijn dolle bui ten huwelijk. Vol liefde had ik ja gezegd. Pas nu besef ik dat we op dat moment al zoveel meer dan vriendschap voor elkaar voelde. Met zoveel geluk denk ik terug aan elk moment wat ik met hem mee gemaakt heb. Het begint te regenen, snel sta ik op om door te lopen naar huis. Ik kom tot het pijnlijke besef dat ik mijn keuze al gemaakt heb.

----------


## miss jasmine

Met trillende handen toets ik het telefoonnummer van Mussa in. Ik wil dat hij de eerste is die het weet. Hij zal de eerste zijn die ik vertel dat ik zal trouwen, tenminste kennis zal maken met een door mijn vader uitgekozen man. Het woord trouwen klinkt zo inhoudloos nu ik zeker weet dat het niet met hem zal zijn. Ik heb nachten wakker gelegen om me zijn reactie voor te kunnen stellen. Zelfs geoefend hoe ik het zal zeggen. Als zijn telefoon over gaat, heb ik alweer zoveel spijt dat ik hem gebeld heb. Wie houd ik nou voor de gek met deze keuze? Met de telefoon van Mussa hoor ik een meisje zeggen. Wat doet dat pijn, dat hij niet opneemt maar een meisje. Geef Mussa zeg ik chagrijnig. Met wie spreek ik zegt haar piepstemmetje. Je spreekt met zijn grote liefde zet ik haar op haar plaats, meteen alweer spijt hebbend van mijn woorden. Op dit moment vervloek ik mijn jaloerse aard. Ik bel hem notabene op om te zeggen dat ik op het verzoek van mijn vader in ga. Nou Mussa is hier niet hoor antwoord ze bot terug. Zeg maar tegen hem dat ik ga trouwen, op dit moment kies ik duidelijk voor de makkelijkste weg. Nu hoef ik zijn reactie niet af te wachten, niet te horen hoe hij me om zal proberen te praten. Mijn besluit staat vast. Dus ik moet Mussa zeggen dat zijn grote liefde gaat trouwen vraagt ze me spottend. Ze herhaald enkel mijn eigen woorden, maar het doet zoveel pijn ze te horen. Ja, als je denkt dat je dat kunt onthouden antwoord ik bijna even spottend terug. Ze zegt dat ze het zal zeggen, zonder verdere woorden hangen we op.

Ik zucht diep, quasi opgelucht dat ik hier zo gemakkelijk vanaf kom, dat ik dit punt gehad heb. Morgen zal ik langs mijn vader gaan om te zeggen dat ik hem wil ontmoeten. Ik word misselijk bij die gedachte, maar probeer het te verdringen. Ik houd me voor dat het allemaal best wel mee zal vallen. Ik ben nooit tegen gearrangeerde huwelijken geweest. Ik ben overtuigd dat het kan werken, dat je kan leren houden van elkaar. Ik negeer het feit dat mijn hart al vervuld is met de liefde voor Mussa, dat er geen plaats is voor een ander. Ik word uit mijn dagdroom gewekt, als mijn telefoon over gaat. Als ik hem pak verschijnt de naam van Mussa in het scherm. Ik schrik, ik heb er nooit aangedacht dat hij me terug zal bellen. Ik durf niet op te nemen, ik durf het gewoon niet. Bang voor zijn woorden die me weer zullen laten twijfelen. Bang dat ik mijn tranen niet kan bedwingen bij het horen van zijn stem. Mussa geeft niet snel op, nadat mijn telefoon werkelijk al meer dan 10 keer over is gegaan, besluit ik hem maar uit te zetten. Ik durf niet met hem te praten. Weer vecht ik tegen mijn tranen, ik voel het tot het diepste van mijn wezen: Dit is het einde.

----------


## cherry

haaaaaaaaaay moppiej sjoooooooooooow m00ii gewoon en zo klein stukje  :frons:  nieeej leuk


maar ga snel verder



kusje van cherry

----------


## bEaUtIfUl_EyEs

_Heeej liefie
mooi vervolgje  wel zielig voor dat meisie miskiena Allah je hown 
maar ga gauw door lieverd je verhaal is moooooooooooooi 

Boesaa Kbira van je verslaafste, grootste en trouwste fan   _

----------


## Naima_xx

hey meid, dit is echt een prachtig verhaal! Je hebt talent.

Ga snel verder! Kusje.

----------


## ZuidMarocia

_Klasseeeee Yasmine

ga zo doorr_   :handbang:

----------


## tanzawia84

ga verder.. dit is gewoon TE spannend..  :knipoog:

----------


## Naima_xx

hey schat, wanneer ga je weer verder??

het is echt een prachtig verhaal!


weet je eigenlijk wat ik niet begrijp? waarom doen jullie nix met jullie talent?? ik bedoel bijna alle schrijvers en schrijvsters hier op maroc.nl zijn geweldig gewoon!! Wallah! Als ik zulk talent had als jullie, had ik het wel geweten hoor!
Wallah dames en heren, doe wat met jullie talent!! 



bigg boussa, naima

----------


## Sou

:duim: 




Thalla,
Sou

----------


## miss jasmine

Snel werp ik nog een laatste blik ik de spiegel, het voelt alsof ik mezelf verkleed heb voor een groot toneelstuk. En misschien is het ook wel zo. Weer besef ik dat dit niet de weg is die ik wil bewandelen. Ik probeer het onbehagelijke gevoel wat het hele gebeuren me geeft te negeren. De tranen springen in mijn ogen als ik besef hoe erg ik Mussa mis, snel probeer ik ze terug te dringen voordat iemand het ziet. De laatste dagen ben ik zo labiel, ik huil om alles.
Iedereen, zelfs mijn moeder, wiens reactie ik vreesde, is zo enthousiast, niemand die me durft te vragen of dit echt is wat ik wil. Enkel Mussa doorziet waar ik mee bezig ben, zijn tientallen smsjes beschrijven keer op keer weer wat ik voel en ook waarom ik dit doe. Ik heb nooit gereageerd op zijn geschreven relaas. Ik heb me de afgelopen dagen vaak afgevraagd wie ik het meeste voor de gek houd met mijn spel. En waarschijnlijk ben ik die persoon zelf. Ik weet dat ik het moet doen om erkenning te verkrijgen, acceptatie en een familie. Ik weet dat dit is wat mijn toekomst zal zijn. Of ik gelukkig zal worden in die toekomst zal de tijd leren. Ik heb er een hard hoofd in, maar ik zal mijn best doen mijn familie en mijn toekomstige echtgenoot gelukkig te maken. 

Zal je niet wat anders aantrekken, iets meer Iets meer Marokkaans?? Onderbreek ik Samira. Ja, dat bedoel ik. Ik zucht diep Weet je, dit voelt allemaal al als een grote verkleedpartij, laat staan als ik dan ook nog iets aan trek wat ik nooit draag, waar ik me niet fijn in voel. Meid het komt heus wel goed, dit is het beste dat weet je zelf ook, zegt ze terwijl ze me met een zoen op mijn wang gerust probeert stellen. Het beste? het beste voor wie? Het beste voor de familie van Mussa? Het beste voor mijn vader? Voor wie is dit het beste Samira?, al die tijd heb ik de schijn hoog gehouden, ik heb ook meteen spijt van mijn woorden die iedereen duidelijk maken hoe ik de zaken werkelijk voel. De stilte die volgt op mijn woorden, is erg ongemakkelijk. Mijn moeder en mijn zus staren me zwijgzaam aan, ook Samira lijkt het even niet meer te weten. Wat had ik graag gewild dat iemand me zei dat dit niet hoefde. Op dit moment voel ik me zo alleen, zo onbegrepen. Hoewel het mijn eigen keuze is voelt het wel degelijk als een verplichting. De pijnlijke stilte wordt onderbroken door de bel, ik zie dat Samira schrikt als ze zich omdraait Wat doet hij hier nu weer vraagt ze me mompelend. Wie? mijn vraagt word snel beantwoord als ik in de lichte ogen van Mussa kijk. Het eerst sinds dagen voel ik geluk in mijn hart, wanneer ik hem aan kijk. Ik weet zeker dat iedereen het gezien heeft, maar ze kijken weer zwijgend toe. Ik stuur hem weg hoor, hij verpest alles weer hoor ik Samira zeggen terwijl ze naar de deur toe loopt. Waar haalt ze de arrogantie vandaan? Snel loop ik haar achterna, ik zie dat ook hij blij is mij te zien. Waar haal jij het lef vandaan hier te komen, ze gaat trouwen man, ga toch weg schreeuwt Samira hem toe. Ik weet niet waar haar agressie en afkeer tegenover Mussa ineens vandaan komt. Hij negeert haar woorden en omhelst me. Ik mis je zo fluistert hij bijna onverstaanbaar. Mijn tranen hebben nu de vrije loop, ik laat ze gaan. Het maakt me niet meer uit, de wereld lijkt zo anders in de armen van Mussa. Zo ongecompliceerd, zo veilig. Ineens rukt hij zich los uit mijn greep. Hij pakt mijn kin vast en dwingt me hem aan te kijken. De blik in zijn ogen verhard wanneer hij zegt: Zina, doe het niet. Ik sluit mijn ogen om helder na te kunnen denken, die mogelijkheid verdwijnt wanneer ik zijn lippen op de mijne voel. Vol passie kus ik hem terug. Zo hoort liefde te zijn.
Laten we dit nou maar niet doen, je staat op het punt je toekomstige man te ontmoeten de stem van mijn moeder is een koude douche op onze liefdeskus. Vertwijfeld kijkt Mussa me aan, en richt zich dan tot mijn moeder. Uw dochter heeft haar man al gevonden, wij gaan trouwen. Onzeker staren ze me aan, wachtend op mijn reactie.
Enkel een alleszeggende glimlach verschijnt, ik zie dat mijn moeder me hoofdschuddend toekijkt. Bang dat ik hetzelfde mee zal maken als haar. Mussa slaat zijn armen van geluk om me heen. Even denk ik nog, dat we het wel zullen redden, dat onze liefde te sterk is om kapot te maken. Of is dat enkel een illusie? Een naeve kinderdroom?

----------


## julliewij

wow, dit is echt goed!!!

----------


## miss jasmine

> _Geplaatst door julliewij_ 
> *wow, dit is echt goed!!!*


Thanx  :blauwe kus:  

Allemaal heel erg bedankt voor jullie reacties  :blauwe kus: 

Kus Jasmine.

----------


## ZuidMarocia

Wauw..  :duim:  


zeer mooi geschreven meid...

je bent een top schrijfster tbarallah

ga gauw verder ogtie

Z_M

----------


## Sou

Ben benieuwd naar je vervolg.  :Smilie: .





Thalla,
Sou

----------


## cherry

wajooooooooooooow dit was superrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
egt een gataarlijke flow heeft deze verhaal

maar ga pliezzzze snel verder


kusje van cherry

----------


## bEaUtIfUl_EyEs

:wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow: 

was egt een top vervolg  :duim:   :petaf:   :duim: 

je hebt egt talent meid  :duim: 

ga pleaseee heeeeeeeel gauw door

 :boogie:   :blauwe kus:   :kusgrijs:   :blauwe kus:   :boogie: 

boesa kbira Hind

----------


## miss jasmine

Overdonderd van zijn geraas staar ik Mussa na. Zijn zoete smaak is nog op mijn lippen te proeven. Het komt goed. Ineens na al zijn woorden en beloftes weet ik het, het komt echt goed. Mussas liefde voor mij is te sterk, hij zal vechten voor onze relatie, ons huwelijk. Een glimlach is niet meer te onderdrukken, huwelijk. Wij zullen trouwen, ik zal zijn vrouw zijn en hij mijn man. Wij zullen elkaar beminnen, en onvoorwaardelijk van elkaar houden altijd. Hij heeft me beloofd dat onze liefde alles zal overwinnen. Zijn toezegging dat hij volmondig en altijd voor mij zal kiezen, heeft me gerust gesteld. Het besef dat hij vandaag voor het eerst tegen de gemene woorden van zijn moeder in zal gaan, laten me voelen dat hij van mij houdt. Echt van me houdt. Hij wil het allemaal zo snel mogelijk rond hebben, mij zo snel mogelijk zijn vrouw kunnen noemen. We hebben al zoveel tijd verspeeld, al zo lang gewacht totdat er een moment zal komen, waarop we ervoor durfde te gaan. Nu dit tijdstip eindelijk aangekomen is wil ook ik niet meer wachten. Ik zucht diep als ik besef hoe enkele woorden mijn gehele toekomst weer veranderd hebben. Mijn toekomst ineens weer kleur hebben gegeven. Mij, totaal onverwachts, een toekomst hebben gegeven waar Mussa de hoofdrol in speelt. Ik voel me diep gelukkig, wanneer ik nadenk over een huwelijk met hem. Ik fantaseer over hoe het zal zijn om naast hem wakker te worden, hem elk moment binnen handbereik me te hebben. Een huwelijk met hem zal zijn als het mooiste sprookjeshuwelijk, ik weet het zeker. Nu ik weet dat het eindelijk zo ver is, durven mijn gedachtes verder te gaan. Ondanks een redelijke angst voor de reactie van zijn moeder, en niet te vergeten mijn vader, overheerst het gelukzalige gevoel. 

Weer kijk ik op de klok, Mussa moet nu al lang terug zijn van zijn moeder. Even besluit ik hem zelf op te bellen, maar leg al snel mijn telefoon weer weg, als ik besef dat ik hem tijd moet geven. Een angstgevoel bekneld me, misschien is het gesprek wel zo erg geweest dat hij mij nooit meer wil zien. Misschien waren haar woorden zo hard, dat hij een toekomst met mij niet meer ziet zitten. Ik begin te zappen om de tijd te verdoen, niet kijkend naar de beelden blader is snel verder. Mijn gedachtes zijn enkel bij Mussa, bij zijn moeder, die onze toekomst ondanks zijn mooie beloftes in haar handen heeft. Hoe kon ik zo naef zijn om te denken dat hij werkelijk altijd voor mij zal kiezen? Wat zal hij doen, als voor mij kiezen automatisch betekend dat hij tegen haar kiest? Wat ben ik stom geweest, hoe kon ik alles vergeten? De tranen stromen over mijn wangen, hoe heb ik toch kunnen denken dat het echt goed zal komen? Ik wist het al die tijd, zijn moeder zal mij nooit accepteren, nooit. 

Lieverd wat is er met je vraagt mijn moeder slaperig. Heb ik je wakker gemaakt? zeg ik haar vraag negerend. Mijn moeder komt naast me op de bank zitten en slaat een arm op me heen. Dankbaar maak ik gebruik van haar troostend gebaar. Als ik klein kind snik ik in de beschermende armen van mijn moeder. Was het maar zo simpel gebleven. Waren mijn moeders beschermende armen maar nog steeds genoeg om mijn verdriet weg te nemen.
Mama, ik ben hem kwijt he met lange halen probeer ik een logische zin te zeggen. Wetend dat mijn moeder ook niet alle antwoorden bezit, zwijgt ze. Troostend strijkt ze met haar hand over mijn lange haren heen. Mijn onzekerheid voor wat komen gaat werkt slopend en motiveert mijn tranen om hun eigen weg te gaan. Ik schrik wakker uit mijn eigen verdriet als er een aantal keren achter elkaar aangebeld wordt. Wetend dat dit enkel Mussa kan zijn ren ik naar de deur. Ik laat mezelf in zijn armen vallen, verlangend naar de verlossende woorden. Ik zie dat ook hij gehuild heeft

----------


## Sou

:duim: .





Thalla,
Sou

----------


## cherry

waj0000000w tbarkelah wat een beauty zeg!!!
ga pliezzzze snel verder




kusje van cherrrrry

----------


## crazychick

waaaah!! echt een mooi verhaaaaaaaal
ga snel verder!!
ik hoop echt dat ze met mussa gaat trouwen joh!!
XxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxX

----------


## ZuidMarocia

Hmm  :wow:  

ga gauw verder zinaa toppertje ouwee  :wohaa:

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Jasmina,

echt een mooi verhaal! en goed geschreven!

ga zo door...

groetjes van mij....

----------


## miss jasmine

Het doet pijn om het verdriet in zijn ogen te lezen, zijn optimisme van vanmorgen lijkt te zijn verdwenen, evenals de gelukkige twinkeling in zijn mooie ogen. Even doet hij zijn mond open om iets te zeggen, uit angst dat hij de woorden uit zal spreken, die alles zouden verpesten druk ik impulsief mijn lippen op de zijne. Vluchtig kust hij me terug, Kom met me mee zegt hij terwijl hij voor me uitloopt naar zijn auto. Snel zeg ik mijn moeder gedag en pak ik mijn jas om hem te volgen. 

Zwijgend zitten we in de auto. Ik wil hem zoveel vragen, zoveel zeggen en nog veel meer van hem weten. Maar tegelijkertijd ben ik zo bang voor zijn woorden. Ik wil mezelf niet opdringen, het moet zijn eigen keuze zijn, niet gemaakt uit medelijden met mij. Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat wanneer zijn liefde voor mij groot genoeg is, hij tegen zijn moeder in zal gaan. Dan zal hij haar kunnen overtuigen, wanneer hij maar zijn best zal doen. Wanneer hij dat niet zal doen, zal ons voorgenomen huwelijk bij voorbaat al mislukt zijn.

Zijn auto komt tot stilstand bij het strand, zonder wat te zeggen loopt hij voor me uit naar de zee. Vroeger konden we samen hele nachten op het strand zitten om enkel te praten. We konden uren in stilte zitten met onze eigen gedachtes, luisterend naar het ruizen van de zee. Ik weet dat Mussa nog steeds terug keert naar deze plek als hij na wil denken. De zee en het strand zijn voor mij onlosmakelijk verbonden met de herinneringen aan Mussa, net als mijn gehele leven. 
Vlak voor de zee gaat Mussa in het zand zitten en doet hij zijn schoenen uit, ik volg zijn voorbeeld. Hij staart wazig voor zich uit. Wat zal ik graag zijn gedachtes willen weten. Ik weet dat raden geen zin heeft. Ik wil het hem laten zeggen op het door hem uitgekozen tijdstip.

Nog steeds zitten we zwijgend naast elkaar. Ik voel dat Mussa zijn ogen op mij richt. Ik negeer zijn blik en blijf stilletjes naar de wilde zee staren. Ik voel Mussas handen door mijn haren gaan, ik sluit mijn ogen om te genieten van zijn aanraking. Voor ik het weet, voel ik hoe Mussa mij optilt en met mij naar de zee toe rent. Ik probeer hem speels van me af te slaan, maar hij is onverbiddelijk. Ik voel het water opspatten onder zijn voeten. Ik gil als we samen met een plons in het koude water terecht komen. Quasi boos probeer ik op te staan, maar Mussa trekt me terug het water in. Lachend ren ik weg voor hem, al snel heeft hij me ingehaald. Stoeiend rollen we door het zand heen. Mussa gaat op me zitten om me te kietelen, gillend smeek ik hem om genade. Ik voel zijn lippen hun weg vinden op de mijne. Vol passie kus ik hem terug. Dit voelt zo goed, zo veilig. Mussa draait ons om, nu lig ik boven hem. Hij laat het aan mij over. Hij laat mij besluiten welke handelingen zullen volgen. Ik kijk enkel naar hem, ik kon altijd al uren naar hem kijken, zonder me te vervelen. Ik ga op hem zitten en staar hem aan. Ondeugend kijkt hij terug. Langzaam laat ik mezelf over hem heen zakken. Vurig kus ik hem, hij beantwoord mijn kus met dezelfde passie. Ik voel zijn handen via mijn rug afglijden naar mijn kont, vertwijfeld blijft hij net boven mijn billen wachten op toestemming. Hij is bang te snel te gaan, bang me af te schrikken en me te kwetsen. Zijn kussen laten me duizelen. Zina, jij wordt mijn vrouw fluistert hij me toe. Het besef van de waarheid komt weer terug. Snel schiet ik omhoog, Is dat echt zo Mussa? het komt er veel feller uit dan hoe ik het werkelijk bedoel. Hij sluit zijn ogen: Ik beloof het je zegt hij. Beloof me niet iets wat je niet waar kan maken sis ik hem toe, als ik op sta. Ik hoor Mussa diep zuchten, snel staat hij ook op.
Ineens is de wind erg koud, mijn natte kleding plakt aan mijn koude lichaam. Ik beloof het je toch, wat wil je nog meer probeert Mussa. Ik wil je moeder horen zeggen dat ik welkom ben ofzo, weet ik veel. Ik wil gewoon zekerheid. Niet meer leven in een droom die toch nooit uit zal komen, weer hebben mijn tranen de vrije loop. Mussa slaat zijn armen om me heen. Hoe is het gesprek gegaan Mussa, wat heeft ze gezegd vervolg ik mijn zinnen. Het is niet belangrijk, mijn liefde voor jou is te groot, daar kan zelfs zij niets aan veranderen, probeert hij mijn vraag te ontwijken. Wat heeft ze gezegd gerriteerd kijkt hij me aan, Wil je het echt weten denk je? Voorzichtig knik ik. Mussa zwijgt en ik word zo bang voor de woorden die gaan komen.

----------


## miss jasmine

Zina, geloof mij nou gewoon op mijn woord als ik zeg dat het goed komt, als ik je beloof dat jij mijn vrouw wordt. Vertrouw me Mussa laat niets los over hun gesprek. Het maakt mij onzeker. Ik besluit het te accepteren, hem te geloven. Misschien enkel omdat ik zo graag wil geloven in zijn woorden, geloven dat hij gelijk heeft. Mijn gevoel wil hem volgen, op zijn beloftes afgaan. Mijn verstand beseft maar al te goed dat dit niets zal worden. Ik vertrouw je fluister ik zacht. Dankbaar geeft Mussa me een kus op mijn voorhoofd. 
Samen lopen we terug naar zijn auto, we zitten beide helemaal onder het zand. Zina blijf bij me slapen zegt Mussa ineens. Ik schrik van zijn vraag, hij lacht als hij de uitdrukking op mijn gezicht ziet. Gewoon slapen hoor zegt hij snel Ik wil je gewoon bij me hebben vannacht. Ik wil niets liever dan in zijn armen wakker worden, slapen met mijn hoofd op zijn borst. Ik stem in, mijn hart vult zich met geluk wanneer ik Mussa aankijk. Ik houd van hem, meer dan ik ooit van iemand anders zou kunnen houden, zelfs meer dan ik van mezelf houd. Zou dat voldoende zijn voor onze toekomst?
Mussa merkt dat mijn gedachtes weer hun eigen gang gaan Stop daar nou eens mee hoor ik hem zeggen. Waarmee? vraag ik hem zo onschuldig mogelijk. Met het nadenken van je, neem het zoals het komt, geniet van dit moment, hij slaat de spijker op zijn kop. Hij heeft gelijk, ik moet het accepteren zoals het komt. Zijn familie misschien toch de tijd geven die ze nodig zullen hebben? Wij horen bij elkaar, dat kunnen ze toch niet meer ontkennen. Elke keer weer komen we terug bij elkaar. Ik herinner me de woorden van Mussa, van de dag dat we afscheid namen, als we bij elkaar horen dan komen we weer samen, heeft hij gezegd. Vanaf het moment dat ik het begrip liefde echt begreep ben ik verliefd geweest op Mussa. Voor een ander is er nooit plaats geweest in mijn hart. Ondanks de tussenposes waarin we elkaar tijden niet zagen, heeft het geen effect gehad op mijn liefde voor hem. Al die tijd heb ik van hem gehouden, tot in het diepste van mijn ziel. Pas de laatste tijd besef ik hoe groot mijn liefde voor hem is. Sinds ik de liefde durfde toe te laten in mijn hart, weet ik dat ik niet zonder hem kan. Ik mis hem al wanneer ik nog maar net zijn auto uitgestapt ben. Ik kan niet zonder hem, niet zolang we niet hebben gevochten voor ons huwelijk. Het een kans hebben gegeven. Doodsbang ben ik voor onze onzekere toekomst, maar ik zal genieten van het moment. Dat zal niet moeilijk zijn. Zijn aanwezigheid geeft me het gevoel de wereld aan te kunnen, tenminste een wereld zonder zijn moeder. Ik ben gewoon bang voor haar kwetsende woorden, bang dat haar leugens mijn vader, die zich nu ineens voorgoed gevestigd heeft in Nederland, zullen bereiken. Ik weet hoe graag mijn vader Mussa altijd zag. Mussa heeft me toegezegd dat hij hem deze week op zal zoeken, en zijn kansen zal proberen in te schatten. Tenminste dat wilde hij doen, voordat hij met betraande ogen terug kwam van zijn moeder. Nu weet ik niets meer van zijn plannen, hij zwijgt en ik durf niets meer te vragen.

----------


## n8melodie

Prachtig, zo mooi meid. Echt n van de mooiste verhalen hier.  :duim:  
 :love:  

xxx

----------


## Laimela

Wat een goed verhaal.


Ga snel weer verder, ben benieuwd naar het vervolg.



P.s: Mag ik feedback geven? .. :blozen:

----------


## miss jasmine

Voor het eerst stap ik zijn woonkamer binnen met een ander gevoel, wetend dat dit ook mijn huis kan worden. Weer vraag ik mij af wat zijn moeder allemaal gezegd heeft, ik probeer me vast te houden aan zijn belofte en verdring de andere gedachtes. Verlegen ga ik op zijn bank zitten, de bank waar ik zo vaak op heb gezeten voelt anders aan op dit moment. Ik besef dat ik voor de eerste keer echt verlegen en onzeker ben in zijn aanwezigheid, zal dat zijn omdat onze relatie nu anders is? Ga jij je eerst douchen of.. Of gaan we samen onderbreekt Mussa me. Ik moet wennen aan die opmerkingen. Snel ren ik voor hem langs naar zijn badkamer, lachend staart hij me na. Het zand zit werkelijk overal. Ik laat de warme straal over mij lichaam gaan, als ik ineens besef dat hij zijn handdoeken niet in de douche bewaard. Daar sta ik dan, drijfnat zonder handdoek. Voorzichtig klop ik op de deur. Geen reactie. Ik probeer het iets harder, ik hoor dat Mussa eraan snelt. Toch van gedachte veranderd zina, wil je toch dat ik met jou mee douche grapt hij aan de andere kant van de deur. Ik glimlach om zijn directheid elke keer weer. Heb je een handdoek voor me? Vraag ik zijn grapje negerend. Ik hoor hem lachen. En wat doe je als ik je geen handdoek geef probeert hij. Dan zal ik in jouw badkamer moeten slapen, zonder jou Okee je hebt me overtuigd, ik pak er eentje. Ik pak mijn natte kleding op en hang het over zijn droogrek, dan kan ik straks het zand er gewoon vanaf kloppen. Onee, ik heb ook geen andere kleding bij me. Zelfs mijn slipje is doorweekt en zit onder het zand. Zina, hier is je handdoek en hoe moet ie naar binnen toe, zonder dat ik een glimp van je mooie lichaam opvang Doe je ogen maar gewoon dicht dan he grap ik. Ja dag, en die kans missen zeker, hij maakt me onzeker met die opmerking. Mussa ik uhh heb ook geen kleding bij me. Kan je iets voor me pakken? Ik hoor hem weg lopen, stilletjes wacht ik benieuwend wat ie voor me mee neemt. Ineens voel ik me ongemakkelijk in zijn badkamer, beseffend dat ik hier de laatste keer was na die verkrachting. Het is nu bijna een half jaar geleden, maar ik weet alles nog van die dag. Wat hij zei, wat ik zei, zelfs de kleding die we beide die dag droegen, ik weet het nog. Zal ik het ooit wel vergeten? Ik heb pas een boek gekocht over de verwerking van verkrachting, Je moet er mee leren om te gaan, was de conclusie ervan. Voor mij is dat veel te simpel, ik zit met zoveel vragen, waar ik geen antwoord op vind. Ik voel zoveel verdriet en pijn. Zoveel haat, het besef dat die man het recht heeft genomen die dingen met mij te doen, laten me een diepe haat voor hem voelen. En dan nog de angst, de angst hem tegen te komen, de angst een andere man tegen te komen met dezelfde waanbeelden als hem. En buiten dat voel ik me nog steeds zo vies. Op sommige momenten is het zelfs zo erg dat wanneer Mussa me zegt dat hij mij een schoonheid vind ik enkel kan denken Ik weet heus wel dat jij mij ook vies vind na die dag. Dus ermee om leren gaan is zo gemakkelijk gezegd, en wellicht even goed bedoeld. Maar wie zal mij dat leren, leren hoe ik hiermee om moet gaan?

----------


## tanzawia84

> _Geplaatst door miss jasmine_ 
> *Voor het eerst stap ik zijn woonkamer binnen met een ander gevoel, wetend dat dit ook mijn huis kan worden. Weer vraag ik mij af wat zijn moeder allemaal gezegd heeft, ik probeer me vast te houden aan zijn belofte en verdring de andere gedachtes. Verlegen ga ik op zijn bank zitten, de bank waar ik zo vaak op heb gezeten voelt anders aan op dit moment. Ik besef dat ik voor de eerste keer echt verlegen en onzeker ben in zijn aanwezigheid, zal dat zijn omdat onze relatie nu anders is? Ga jij je eerst douchen of.. Of gaan we samen onderbreekt Mussa me. Ik moet wennen aan die opmerkingen. Snel ren ik voor hem langs naar zijn badkamer, lachend staart hij me na. Het zand zit werkelijk overal. Ik laat de warme straal over mij lichaam gaan, als ik ineens besef dat hij zijn handdoeken niet in de douche bewaard. Daar sta ik dan, drijfnat zonder handdoek. Voorzichtig klop ik op de deur. Geen reactie. Ik probeer het iets harder, ik hoor dat Mussa eraan snelt. Toch van gedachte veranderd zina, wil je toch dat ik met jou mee douche grapt hij aan de andere kant van de deur. Ik glimlach om zijn directheid elke keer weer. Heb je een handdoek voor me? Vraag ik zijn grapje negerend. Ik hoor hem lachen. En wat doe je als ik je geen handdoek geef probeert hij. Dan zal ik in jouw badkamer moeten slapen, zonder jou Okee je hebt me overtuigd, ik pak er eentje. Ik pak mijn natte kleding op en hang het over zijn droogrek, dan kan ik straks het zand er gewoon vanaf kloppen. Onee, ik heb ook geen andere kleding bij me. Zelfs mijn slipje is doorweekt en zit onder het zand. Zina, hier is je handdoek en hoe moet ie naar binnen toe, zonder dat ik een glimp van je mooie lichaam opvang Doe je ogen maar gewoon dicht dan he grap ik. Ja dag, en die kans missen zeker, hij maakt me onzeker met die opmerking. Mussa ik uhh heb ook geen kleding bij me. Kan je iets voor me pakken? Ik hoor hem weg lopen, stilletjes wacht ik benieuwend wat ie voor me mee neemt. Ineens voel ik me ongemakkelijk in zijn badkamer, beseffend dat ik hier de laatste keer was na die verkrachting. Het is nu bijna een half jaar geleden, maar ik weet alles nog van die dag. Wat hij zei, wat ik zei, zelfs de kleding die we beide die dag droegen, ik weet het nog. Zal ik het ooit wel vergeten? Ik heb pas een boek gekocht over de verwerking van verkrachting, Je moet er mee leren om te gaan, was de conclusie ervan. Voor mij is dat veel te simpel, ik zit met zoveel vragen, waar ik geen antwoord op vind. Ik voel zoveel verdriet en pijn. Zoveel haat, het besef dat die man het recht heeft genomen die dingen met mij te doen, laten me een diepe haat voor hem voelen. En dan nog de angst, de angst hem tegen te komen, de angst een andere man tegen te komen met dezelfde waanbeelden als hem. En buiten dat voel ik me nog steeds zo vies. Op sommige momenten is het zelfs zo erg dat wanneer Mussa me zegt dat hij mij een schoonheid vind ik enkel kan denken Ik weet heus wel dat jij mij ook vies vind na die dag. Dus ermee om leren gaan is zo gemakkelijk gezegd, en wellicht even goed bedoeld. Maar wie zal mij dat leren, leren hoe ik hiermee om moet gaan?*


Echt top!  :verliefd:  

Ga verder  :Smilie:

----------


## miss jasmine

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *Wat een goed verhaal.
> 
> 
> Ga snel weer verder, ben benieuwd naar het vervolg.
> 
> 
> 
> P.s: Mag ik feedback geven? ..*


Thanx lieverd.

Feedback is altijd welkom, ga je gang  :grote grijns: 

Kus Jasmine.

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door miss jasmine_ 
> *Thanx lieverd.
> 
> Feedback is altijd welkom, ga je gang 
> 
> Kus Jasmine.*


Hoewel ik je verhaal, de verhaallijn en je woordgebruik erg goed vind, vind ik het jammer dat het lijkt of je alles te snel wil vertellen.

Soms gaat alles een beetje te snel de ene situatie volgt de ander razensnel op. Dat vind ik een beetje jammer.


Verder is je verhaal erg goed en wacht ik alweer op een volgend vervolg .. :grote grijns:

----------


## miss jasmine

Dank je, ik zal kijken of ik er iets mee kan doen  :grote grijns:

----------


## bEaUtIfUl_EyEs

Meid dat waren egt weer top vervolgen tbarkAllah 3liek  :duim:   :petaf: 

Boesa kbira bezaf voor jou  :kusgrijs:

----------


## Sou

:duim: .




Thalla,
Sou

----------


## miss jasmine

Heel erg bedankt voor jullie reacties  :blauwe kus:  

Hier komt het vervolg

Kus Jasmine.

----------


## miss jasmine

Zwijgend volgt Mussa elke beweging die ik maak nauwkeurig, alsof hij ze in zijn hart wil graveren, uit angst ze eens te moeten missen. Ik word zenuwachtig onder zijn gestaar, maar hij trekt zich er niets van aan en kijkt onbeschaamd verder. Lachend gooi ik een kussen van de bank naar hem toe Nu stop je hoor. Quasi verontwaardigd antwoord hij Tss al die jaren moest ik je stiekem bewonderen, nu mag het eindelijk. Na al die tijd kan ik naar je kijken zonder bang te hoeven zijn dat jij me erop betrapt. En nu mag het niet van jou. Beteuterd kijkt hij me aan. Ik loop naar hem toe en druk een vluchtige kus op zijn neus. Ik weet precies wat hij bedoeld. Ik kan ook uren naar zijn bewegingen kijken en gefascineerd raken door de manier waarop zijn gezichtsuitdrukking in fractie van een seconde kan omslaan. Ik heb geleerd welke emotie bij welke uitdrukking hoort en zelfs zijn ogen hebben na al die jaren maar weinig geheimen nog voor mij. Maar pas nu durf ik echt naar hem te kijken, zonder angst dat hij het zal zien. Voor vandaag, voordat we besloten werkelijk te willen trouwen met elkaar, probeerde ik hem te volgen zonder op te vallen. Stilletjes, zonder iets te laten merken genoot ik van zijn bewegingen die als een voorstelling voor mijn ogen afspeelde. 

Ik werp een vluchtige blik in zijn woonkamer om even snel een glimp van Mussa op te vangen. Ik zie dat hij wazig voor zich uit aan het staren is. Wat zou ik graag een kijkje nemen in zijn gedachtewereld. Waarom wil hij mij toch niet vertellen wat er allemaal gezegd is? Is het de angst dat hij me zal kwetsen of zit het dieper? In al die jaren dat we bevriend zijn heb ik hem enkel met tranen in zijn ogen gezien toen ik verkracht was, tot gisteravond. Zijn ogen waren rood van het huilen, en zelfs in de auto zag ik dat hij ongemerkt de tranen weg probeerde te vegen. Mocht ik het niet zien? Was hij bang dat hij me een verklaring schuldig was, wanneer ik het wel zag? Die verklaring wil hij me klaarblijkelijk niet geven. Wellicht is het geen kwestie van niet willen, misschien kan hij het niet, is hij er nog niet klaar voor. Ik weet dat ik me neer moet leggen bij zijn besluit het op dit moment niet te zeggen, dus dat is, hetzij met enige tegenzin, wat ik moet doen. En daarbij zal ik, zoals Mussa me zei, proberen te genieten van elk moment en de toekomst accepteren zoals het komt.

Ik zucht diep en draai mezelf terug naar de keuken. Ik schrik als ik zie hoe laat het is, kwart voor zes in de ochtend. Alsof het weten van de tijd slaap opwekkend werkt, kan ik nog net een gaap onderdrukken. Mussa, het is al bijna zes uur, wordt het niet eens tijd dat we gaan slapen vraag ik zachtjes om hem niet wakker te laten schrikken uit zijn hersenspinsels. Klaar wakker springt hij op, lacht ondeugend naar me als hij mij tegen zich aantrekt. Zina... Ik houd zo verschrikkelijk veel van je, altijd al fluistert hij net voordat ik zijn lippen voel. Passioneel en kundig zuigt hij zachtjes op mijn lippen. Hij laat me verdrinken in een enkele kus. De kus wordt steeds wilder, langzaam leidt hij mij naar zijn bed en legt me voorzichtig neer. Ik voel hoe hij zijn handen langzaam via mijn blote buik naar mijn borsten probeert te brengen. Ik voel hoe zijn handen naar mijn rug verdwijnen om daar kundig en verbazingwekkend snel mijn bh los te maken. Voorzichtig raakt hij nu de onderkant van mijn borst aan. Met een draaiende beweging voel ik hem over mijn tepel heen gaan. Zijn aanrakingen voelen zo goed en veilig, maar tegelijkertijd weet ik niet of ik dit al wil. Voordat ik echter een beslissing moet maken, trekt hij zichzelf terug. Verward kijkt hij me aan Sorry zina ik uhh liet me gaan. Onzeker wacht hij op mijn reactie, bang dat hij me afgeschrikt heeft. Verliefd staar ik terug Ik zei toch ook niets mompel ik zachtjes.

----------


## bEaUtIfUl_EyEs

:wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow: 

Super vervolg meid  :petaf: , je verhaal is egt toppie  :duim:   :duim:  

Ga gauw verder hbiba, I like ya story  :jumping: , je hebt egt talent  :duim: 

 :boogie:  Boesa kbira van je grootste, verslaafste, trouwste fan  :boogie:

----------


## Samieraatje

Wajooooooooooooooow  :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :koppel:   :duim:  

 :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :duim:   :duim:  

Ga gauw verder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

----------


## Sou

Up!




Thalla,
Sou

----------


## Laimela

Ga snel weer verder.


Kus Laima.

----------


## Sou

Still waiting... :Smilie: .





Thalla,
Sou

----------


## miss jasmine

Ik zie de vertwijfelde blik in Mussas mooie ogen, Wat zei je zina. Hij leunt op zijn armen boven mij. Niets fluister ik zachtjes tegen zijn lippen als ik hem een vluchtige kus geef. Mussa komt naast me liggen en speelt met mijn haren. Ik moet wennen aan onze nieuwe situatie, onze nieuwe relatie. Altijd heeft hij me al behandeld als zijn prinsesje, maar nu heb ik het gevoel dat hij me op een voetstuk geplaatst heeft en ik ben doodsbang niet aan zijn verwachtingen te kunnen voldoen. Bang om van het voetstuk af te vallen en hem teleur te stellen. Ik voel grote angst om al datgene wat hem nog te wachten staat met zijn familie niet waard te zijn. Even wil ik het aankaarten bij hem maar besef al snel dat ik nu enkel wil genieten van zijn aanwezigheid. 

Was je het echt van plan? vraagt Mussa me ineens, als we naast elkaar in zijn bed liggen. Liefje ik weet het echt niet fluister ik zacht. Wat dacht je toen je de beslissing maakte? gaat hij verder. Dat deze stap het einde was van ons, dat deze keuze mij acceptatie en tevredenheid van mijn vader zal geven, zucht ik. Mussa kust mij voorzichtig op mijn voorhoofd. Daar was het je allemaal om te doen he?. Het enige wat ik wil is dat hij gewoon een keertje trots is op mij. Eens tegen mij zegt dat ik iets goed gedaan heb. Zelfs de zeldzame keren dat ik hem sprak over de telefoon sprak hij me toe alsof ik een klein kind was wat enkel fouten kon maken. Ik voelde me altijd als iemand die niet de juiste keuzes kon maken en een verkeerd leven leidde. Nu ik ouder ben kan ik het allemaal beter relativeren. Nu zie ik ook in dat het eigenlijk niets te maken heeft met mijn keuzes en mijn levenswijze. Mijn zus wordt wel volkomen geaccepteerd en met liefde binnengehaald, en dat terwijl ze er een nogal doorgeslagen levenswijze op na houdt. Maar ja ik zie er nou eenmaal niet uit als een Marokkaan, dus zal ik me ook wel niet zo gedragen. Erg kortzichtig maar wel de waarheid. Mussa luistert stilletjes naar mijn relaas. Je vader kan mijn moeder een hand geven dus fluistert hij. Te laat beseft hij dat die opmerking ons weer terugstort in de werkelijkheid. Denk je dat ze het ooit wel zal accepteren probeer ik het gesprek verder te gaan. Mussa zucht diep: Ze zal wel moeten zegt hij standvastig. Ik vraag me af of hij het meent, of misschien meer of hij echt beseft wat zijn woorden inhouden. 

Voorzichtig trekt Mussa mijn lichaam dicht tegen zich aan. Ik leg mijn hoofd op zijn blote borst. De tranen springen in mijn ogen, ik wil hem nooit meer loslaten, nooit meer laten gaan. Als ik zijn stevige greep voel, weet ik dat hij het ook zo ziet. In deze innige omhelzing vallen we beide in slaap.

Ik word wakker geschokt door het doordringende geluid van mijn telefoon.
Met mijn ogen nog dicht tast ik om me heen op zoek naar de telefoon. Slaperig neem ik zonder iets te zeggen op. Wanneer ik de strenge stem van mijn vader hoor ben ik in een klap klaar wakker. Waar ben je, je bent niet thuis en je moeder wil niet zeggen waar je bent hoor ik hem zeggen. De uitwerking die zijn woorden keer op keer weer op mij hebben, is pijnlijk. Zo graag wil ik voldoen aan zijn beeld van perfecte dochter. Maar het lukt me maar niet. In vlagen vraag ik me wel eens af of hij zijn rechten niet verspeeld heeft. Wanneer ik geen antwoord geef op zijn vraag, hoor ik hem diep zuchten. Zijn stem veranderd: Waar ik voor bel is om je te zeggen dat ik je niet kwalijk neem dat je ervan afgezien hebt. Ik schrik van zijn begrip, voordat ik een reactie kan geven, verbreekt hijzelf de stilte. Ik wil je uitnodigen om te komen eten. Zonder te bevestigen dat ik kom, zegt hij gedag en hangt hij op. Ik ben totaal overdonderd, ik had een preek verwacht, geschreeuw of op zijn minst veel commentaar. Ik was zelfs zo bang voor zijn reactie dat ik het mijn moeder heb laten zeggen. De preek zal vanavond wel komen zucht ik in mezelf. Mussa is niet wakker geworden van mijn gesprek. Ik staar naar zijn gespierde borstkas, die op een neer gaat door zijn regelmatige ademhaling. Wat ben je mooi lieverd fluister ik in het niets terwijl ik zijn haar uit zijn gezicht weg veeg. Zachtjes streel ik zijn wang. Ik leg mezelf weer terug op zijn borst om nog even te genieten van zijn lichaamswarmte. Ik voel hoe Mussas hand door mijn haren heen gaat. Hij is wakker.

----------


## miss jasmine

Sorry dames, dat het zo lang geduurd heeft  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Heel erg bedankt voor jullie reacties  :grote grijns: 

Kus Jasmine.

----------


## Laimela

Ik wil meer, meer, meer..  :blozen:

----------


## bEaUtIfUl_EyEs

Maakt niet uit liefie, je vervolg was het w8n waard  :grote grijns: 

Tabark***** 3liek  :duim: 

Ga plss gauw door

boesa kbira van een heel grote fan  :Iluvu:

----------


## miss jasmine

Verlegen stap ik mijn vaders nieuwe huis binnen. Zijn vrouw begroet me vrolijk. Zijn twee zoontjes, mijn halfbroertjes, komen nieuwsgierig aangerend en blijven me afwachtend aankijken. Ik glimlach vriendelijk, niet wetend hoe ik ze moet groeten. Ik loop onwennig door naar de keuken om zijn vrouw te helpen. Al snel merk ik dat het taalverschil te groot is om daadwerkelijk te begrijpen wat ze van me vraagt, ze praat veel te snel. Hierdoor ontstaat een ongemakkelijke situatie, welke mijn onzekerheid enkel aanwakkert. 

Er wordt weer aangebeld, geschrokken kijk ik naar de deur, Nog meer bezoek, ik voel me al zo ongemakkelijk denk ik in mezelf. Wanneer niemand aanstalten maakt om te openen loop ik langzaam naar de deur toe. Een gehele familie staat voor de deur. Ik word hartelijk begroet. Ik hoor een jongen van mijn leeftijd zeggen: Zo dus jij bent nou n van zijn dochters. Verlegen knik ik. Nou ik begrijp niet waarom hij zo een schoonheid niet aan de gehele wereld laat zien. Hij kijkt me uitdagend aan. Bedeesd richt ik mijn blik op de grond. Ik word gered door zijn zus Laat haar met rust joh zegt ze terwijl zij hem speels een duw geeft, waardoor hij doorloopt. Trek je maar niets van hem aan, hij is gewoon irritant lacht ze. Ik ben trouwens Jamila, je nichtje, nou ja achternicht vervolgt ze. Ineens ben ik erg verbaasd over het feit dat ik nu wel welkom ben wanneer zijn familie aanwezig is. Ik schud mijn hoofd om mijn gedachtes te verjagen. Samen met mijn nichtje, loop ik naar de keuken. Ze figureert nu als tolk tussen mij en de vrouw van mijn vader. 

Jamila gaat bijna trouwen verteld ze, voorzichtig vraagt ze me wat ik van haar broer vind. Als ze merkt dat ik niet weet wat ik op die vraag moet antwoorden, gaat ze snel over op een ander onderwerp.
Onwennig wacht ik alles af. Onzeker laat ik het gebeuren over me heen komen. Waar zal Mussa nu zijn vraag ik mezelf af, Zal hij weer naar zijn moeder gegaan zijn?. Snel probeer ik deze gedachte weer te verjagen. 

Ik ben blij met de aanwezigheid van Jamila, ze lijkt me onzekerheid aan te voelen, en neemt me als het ware op sleeptouw in het, voor mij, enigszins onbekende gebeuren van mijn vaders gebruiken. 
Je ziet er mooi uit hoor ik uit het niets haar broer zeggen. Ja erg leuk, waar heb je het vandaan? vraagt Jamila me. Tevreden met mijn kledingkeuze, waar ik tot nu toe erg onzeker over was, antwoord ik terug dat ik het een tijdje terug bij de H&M gekocht heb. 

Aan tafel wordt volop gepraat over Marokko, over de vakantie die eraan komt. Zowel Jamila en haar broer, Usamah proberen mij bij het gesprek te betrekken, en vertalen hetgeen ik niet begrijp. Ze moet Arabisch leren hoor ik mijn vader ineens streng tegen hun zeggen. Een koude douche op de leuke avond. Ik durf niets terug te antwoorden, en staar naar het eten. Dat zal ze heus nog wel leren, maar niet vanavond antwoord Usamah terug, om mij te helpen. Mijn vader lijkt zomaar tevreden te zijn met zijn antwoord. Dankbaar glimlach ik hem toe. 
Na het eten sta ik snel op om af te ruimen, Usamah volgt me naar de keuken. Zal ik je helpen vraagt hij. Verbaasd over zijn behulpzaamheid geef ik hem een theedoek, dan zal hij helpen ook. Voor het eerst merk ik dat, zelf ik, vooroordelen bezit over Arabische mannen. Wellicht door de verhalen van mijn moeder, over mijn vader die haar nooit wilde helpen in het huishouden. Mijn vader komt zijn handen wassen, even lijkt het erop dat hij me een tevreden blik toewerpt. Ik zal het me wel verbeelden zucht ik. Usamah stort een vragenvuur op me uit. Over mijn verleden met mijn vader, de opvoeding van mijn moeder, mijn school, mijn beeld van de toekomst, alles lijkt hij van me te willen weten. Ongemakkelijk beantwoord ik zijn vragen. Ben je altijd zo nieuwsgierig? vraag ik hem ineens. Verbaasd door mijn directe opmerking, lijkt hij naar woorden te zoeken. Dit keer wordt hij gered door zijn zus, We moeten gaan broertje, hoor ik haar zeggen. Lachend kijkt ze naar de theedoek in zijn handen Zo en sinds wanneer ben jij zo behulpzaam? vraagt ze hem. Hij geeft haar een knipoog en legt de theedoek weg. Moeten we je even naar huis brengen. Ik twijfel Nee, ik blijf nog even opruimen, ik ga wel met de bus zo, dank je. Jamila knikt en geeft me haar telefoonnummer om snel iets af te spreken. Ik breng mijn ouders enzo naar huis, daarna kom ik je halen gebiedt Usamah me. Je gaat niet met de bus hoor. Verontwaardigd kijk ik hem aan Nou, ik heb het jaren lang gered met de bus, dus dat zal vanavond ook wel goed komen hoor. Usamah geeft niet gemakkelijk gewonnen, Het is al heel laat, het is veel te gevaarlijk voor zo een schoonheid als jij gaat hij door. Dan bel ik wel iemand op, die mij brengt, het is onzin als je daarvoor terug moet komen. En het is geen onzin als je daarvoor speciaal iemand opbelt? vraagt hij me. Daar heb ik geen antwoord op. Ik wil niet met hem meerijden, niet met hem in de auto. Ik ken hem niet eens. We worden onderbroken door zijn moeder en zusje die afscheid komen nemen. Ik hoor Usamah met mijn vader een gesprek aan gaan over de gevaren van dit tijdstip en het mij naar huis brengen. Erg kinderachtig van hem. Binti, Usamah brengt je zo naar huis zegt mijn vader streng.

----------


## Sou

:duim: ! 





Thalla,
Sou

----------


## miss jasmine

Ongeduldig zit ik op de bank, te wachten totdat Usamah eindelijk komt. Hij is nu al ruim anderhalf uur geleden vertrokken. Ik heb nog geprobeerd mijn vader over te halen, maar het was hopeloos; ik moest en ik zal met Usamah mee rijden. Ik heb gewoon buikpijn voor de reis, angst voor wat er kan gebeuren. Gek genoeg heb ik ook nog steeds niets van Mussa gehoord, ik had verwacht of misschien enkel gehoopt dat hij me zal bellen om te vragen hoe het was geweest. Weer kijk ik op de klok, bijna half 12. Morgen moet ik weer om 9 uur op school zijn. Ik zucht en staar maar een beetje naar de tv die aanstaat op een of andere Arabische zender.

Mijn vader en ik zitten tegenover elkaar op de bank, er heerst een ongemakkelijke stilte, die zelfs niet door het geluid van de tv te overwinnen is. Ineens zucht mijn vader diep en komt hij naast me zitten. Vond je het leuk? vraagt hij plotseling. Het was erg gezellig antwoord ik snel zonder hem aan te kijken. Waar komt deze plotselinge belangstelling in mijn gevoelens ineens vandaan? Dochter, ik doe mijn best om een goede vader te zijn zegt hij onzeker terwijl hij me niet aankijkt. Een vader? Ik heb je al die tijd niet gezien, hoe kan je van een vader spreken. Je hebt me nooit gerespecteerd. Enkel geklaagd, niets was goed genoeg voor je, de tranen rollen over mijn wangen. Ik schrik van mijn eigen directheid, evenals ook mijn vader hiervan schrikt. Zal ik juist blij moeten zijn met zijn bekentenis? Waarom voelt het dan niet goed? Ineens verlang ik er zo naar hem te zeggen hoeveel pijn hij me gedaan heeft. Vluchtig werp ik een blik op hem, hij staart nietsziend naar buiten. Met enige angst voor wat mijn woorden kunnen veroorzaken, waag ik het erop: Het enige waar ik al die jaren naar verlangd heb is een vader die trots op me is, die me genegenheid zal bieden. Me zal beschermen tegen de vernedering van het niet geaccepteerd worden. Maar jij jij stootte mij even goed af. Alles wat ik deed was verkeerd. En dan na al die jaren denk jij het recht te hebben, mij te zeggen dat je een man voor me gevonden hebt? En mij te zeggen dat ik de familie al genoeg schande aangedaan had? Familie? Mijn moeder is mijn familie!!! En de schande die ik jou aangedaan heb, je weet niets van mij, helemaal niets, hysterisch schreeuw ik hem toe. Zo ken ik mezelf helemaal niet. Alle tranen van de afgelopen jaren laat ik gaan. De rechtvaardigheid welke ik wil, vervangt mijn angst voor zijn reactie.
Diep geschokt van mijn reactie springt ook hij op. Hij zwijgt. Was ik te hard, was ik nu juist degene die onrechtvaardig was vraag ik me stilletjes af. Ik heb vele fouten gemaakt, kan je me ooit vergeven? fluistert hij. Ohh wat heb ik verlangt naar deze woorden. Ik zag ze als een droom, welke nooit bewaarheid zal worden. Wat zeg je vraag ik hem, in de hoop deze woorden nogmaals te horen. Weer herhaald hij deze zin, welke voor mij voldoende is voor onvoorwaardelijke vergeving. Zonder twijfeling stapt hij op me af en neemt mij in zijn armen. Die woorden waren voldoende voor vergeving fluister ik bijna onverstaanbaar. In een ogenblik hersteld mijn vader zichzelf, van de emotionele, redelijke vader die mij net om vergeving vroeg veranderd hij snel weer in de norse, strenge man, zoals ik hem ken. Wetend dat hij ook wel die vertederende kant bezit, kijk ik met andere ogen naar hem. Ongemakkelijk kijkt hij me aan, ik glimlach vriendelijk terug. Het voelt of ik na al die jaren, eindelijk mijn vader gevonden heb. Niet wetend hoe hij met deze situatie om moet gaan, loopt hij zonder iets te zeggen de kamer uit. Ineens groeit het verlangen in me, deze man, die mijn vader is, echt te leren kennen.

De bel gaat, Usamah stapt vrolijk binnen. Snel verontschuldigd hij zich tegenover mij, dat hij zo laat was. Nou als je nog eens wat weet antwoord ik chagrijnig. Vragend kijkt hij naar mijn betraande ogen, ik sla mijn blik neer. Snel loop ik naar mijn vader toe, die zichzelf in de keuken lijkt te hebben opgesloten tot het moment dat ik zal vertrekken. Ongemakkelijk glimlach ik naar hem Dank je zeg ik zachtjes. Moeizaam glimlacht hij terug. Salam ya binti zegt hij zonder me aan te kijken. Salam ya ebby zeg ik nog moeilijker. Ebby? herhaal ik zachtjes in mezelf, ik noemde hem ebby.
Verward pak ik mijn spullen en werp nog een vluchtige blik op mijn ebby, hij heeft zichzelf alweer verdiept in zijn krant.

----------


## Sou

Nice!  :Smilie: .





Thalla,
Sou

----------


## bEaUtIfUl_EyEs

:wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow: 

Mooie vervolgen zina, tbarkAllah 3liek  :duim: 

Ga plzz gauw door  :lekpuh: 

boesa kbira bezaf van een grote fan  :boogie:

----------


## miss jasmine

Nou schoonheid, waar moet u naar toe vraagt Usamah als we samen in de auto zitten. Ik zeg de wijk waar ik heen moet, en probeer mezelf zo ver mogelijk van hem af te schuiven. Ik ben gewoon bang voor hem, bang voor elke onbekende man die te dicht bij me in de buurt komt, elke man die me teveel aandacht geeft. Usamah merkt mijn afstandelijkheid, Ik eet je niet op hoor, hoewel grapt hij. Verveeld kijk ik hem aan, duidelijk makend dat ik zijn grapje niet waardeer. Ik voel me telefoon trillen, er gaat een gevoel van geluk door me heen als ik Mussas naam zie staan. Hee lieverd neem ik de telefoon op. Zo zina nog niet aan het slapen. Nee, ik zit in de auto, kom net van mijn vader vandaan zeg ik. Zo laat en je moet morgen naar school, had dat dan even gezegd dan was ik je komen halen. Ik lach Ja, dat wilde ik ook wel, maar een of andere neef stond erop dat hij me bracht, ik werp een snelle blik op Usamah die mij tegelijkertijd een knipoog geeft. En wie is die neef dan? vraagt hij jaloers, wetend dat mijn vader mij aan de man probeert te krijgen. Usamah heet ie, misschien ken je hem wel, Mussa kent heel de Marokkaanse gemeenschap hier en iedereen lijkt hem te kennen. Achternaam? Ja dat weet ik ook niet hoor, zeg ik snel om het gesprek op iets anders te brengen. Vraag dat dan gaat Mussa verder, het samenzijn van mij en Usamah heeft duidelijk een gevoelige snaar geraakt. Uhhmm Usamah wat is jouw achternaam vraag ik beschaamd. Zo een jaloers vriendje aan de telefoon ofzo grapt Usamah hard genoeg zodat Mussa het hoort. Je mag hem ook zelf even geven hoor sist Mussa van jaloezie. Ik zucht diep: Mussa, liefje hier heb ik geen zin in hoor. Schoonheid, mijn achternaam is Boegthaybi zegt Usamah, die er de lol wel van inziet. Usamah Boegthaybi Mussa schiet in de lach. Is dat je neef?. Is dat grappig? vraag ik hem chagrijnig. Mussas lach werkt aanstekelijk, voordat ik het weet lach ik vrolijk met hem mee, niet eens wetend waarom. Zina hij is een hele goeie jongen, zelfs een goede vriend van mij, haha, wat grappig, jouw neef. Maarre vertel maar niets over ons, je vader zal het ons eeuwig kwalijk nemen waarschuwt Mussa me. Over je vader gesproken, vertel hoe was het?. Blindelings vertrouw ik op zijn woorden, dat Usamah een hele goede jongen is. Het stelt mij gerust, mijn grote angst word minder. 
Kort vertel ik Mussa over de gebeurtenissen van mijn vader. Ik houd van je zina onderbreekt hij me ineens. Zo verschrikkelijk veel Ik word verlegen van zijn woorden. Ik ben zo erg blij voor je, dat hij deze woorden gezegd heeft, nu heeft hij de kans je te leren kennen. En geloof me, zijn tevredenheid over jou zal enkel toenemen als hij je echt leert kennen, vervolgt hij. Tot grote teleurstelling hoor ik mijn telefoon piepen, batterij is leeg. Liefje, ik zou nog uren met je willen praten, maar mijn telefoon is leeg, zeg ik quasi verdrietig. Kom weer bij me slapen vraagt hij ineens. Ik lach verlegen, voordat ik echter kan antwoorden valt mij telefoon al uit.
Usamah kijkt mij vragend aan, alsof ik hem een verantwoording schuldig ben. Wanneer ik mijn blik van hem afwerp hoor ik hem zeggen: Dus jij hebt een vriend?. Verbeeld ik me of hoor ik de teleurstelling in zijn stem? Nee hoor zeg ik zo vrolijk mogelijk. Wie was dit dan? Even wil ik in de verdediging gaan, zeggen dat ik hem geen enkele uitleg verschuldigd ben, maar besef al snel dat ik daar geen zin in heb. Dit was mijn beste vriend zucht ik diep. Een Marokkaan wordt geen beste vrienden met zo een mooi meisje, zonder bijbedoelingen zegt hij vinnig. Nou deze Marokkaan wel hoor. Jouw opmerking zegt wellicht meer over jou dan over hem kets ik terug. Hij schiet in de lach: Misschien wel ja, zegt hij kortaf. Maar hij kent mij? Ja hij kent jou en jij hem ook zeg ik geheimzinnig. Nou ga je me dan ook nog zeggen hoe hij heet?. Mussa heet ie. Achternaam?. Ik schiet in de lach, op precies dezelfde manier vroeg Mussa net hetzelfde. Zijn achternaam is Abdellaoui. Ik wacht zijn reactie af, er verschijnt een glimlach op zijn gezicht. Mussa Abdellaoui, dat meen je niet, lacht ie alsof ik een goede mop verteld heb. Hij is een van mijn beste vrienden, hee maar wacht eens even, ben jij dan zijn buurmeisje van vroeger?. Verlegen knik ik. Dus jij bent dat meisje dat zijn moeder zo haat, ik dacht dat jullie geen contact meer hadden. De tranen schieten in mijn ogen, wanneer hij die woorden uitspreekt Ja, ik ben dat meisje dat zijn moeder zo haat fluister ik. Ik ben dat meisje wat zijn moeder zo haat herhaal ik zachtjes voor mezelf. Voor de zoveelste keer breken die woorden mijn tere hart.

----------


## miss jasmine

Het doordringende geluid van mijn wekker wordt steeds harder, ik trek de dekens over mijn hoofd heen om zo het geluid tegen te gaan. Wanneer dit niet helpt, tast ik in het duister om me heen om mijn wekker te vinden. Na een tijdje stopt ie eindelijk, wetend dat ie binnen 10 minuten weer zal gaan, zoek ik nog even verder naar de wekker, om hem voor deze morgen definitief uit te zetten. Ik heb gigantische hoofdpijn en besluit nog even te blijven liggen. Weer word ik wakker geschrikt, dit keer door het irritante geluid van mijn telefoon. Ja, neem ik kortaf mijn telefoon op, bedenkend wie mij nou op dit tijdstip moet bellen, hopend op Mussa. Dag schoonheid hoor ik iemand zeggen. De stem komt me vaag bekend voor, maar ik kan hem, zo op de vroege morgen, nog niet plaatsen. Bijna val ik weer terug in mijn slaap, Wie is dit? vraag ik chagrijnig. De persoon aan de andere kant schiet in de lach, Zo wat zijn we weer vriendelijk in de vroege ochtend, last van een ochtendhumeurtje?. Wanneer ik niet reageer op zijn grapje hoor ik hem zeggen: Moeten we niet naar school toe?. Nee, ik heb net besloten vandaag een dagje over te slaan. Ik heb hoofdpijn, zeg ik met mijn nog schorre stem van de slaap. Nou, dat komt goed uit. Ik ga vandaag met Jamila naar Belgi, ga je mee? Niet wachtend op mijn antwoord hoor ik zijn stem in de verte zeggen: Okee dan, over een uurtje halen we je op. Ik zucht diep en sla de dekens weer over mijn hoofd heen. Ik had al besloten dat ik vandaag helemaal niets zou doen, gewoon in mijn bed blijven liggen. Misschien Mussa nog eventjes te zien. Maar toch is deze uitnodiging ook verleidelijk. Het lijkt me erg leuk om Jamila beter te leren kennen. Ik denk dat ze me veel kan leren over de Marokkaanse gebruiken. Me kennis kan laten maken met hun, of misschien beter gezegd mijn eigen, cultuur. Ze is mijn nichtje; een klein begin om mijn Marokkaanse familie te leren kennen? En wie weet hebben Mussa en ik, Usamahs bemiddeling straks nog erg nodig. Straks wanneer hij om mijn hand zal vragen, een absoluut gelukzalige gedachte. Ik ga mee zeg ik resoluut. Haha, ik dacht al dat je weer in slaap gevallen was lacht Usamah. Oja ik belde omdat jouw tas nog in mijn auto ligt, anders zou je straks zo zoeken. 

Mijn hoofdpijn is zo goed als weg, nu ik eenmaal echt wakker ben. Ik merk dat ik enkel bij mijn vader onzeker ben wat betreft mijn kleding. Bij Usamah en Jamila durf ik meer mezelf te zijn, en mijn dagelijkse kleding te dragen. 
Ik probeer Mussa nog even snel te bellen om te zeggen dat ik weg ga met Usamah en Jamila, maar helaas staat zijn telefoon uit. Ik mis hem zo, ik verlang naar zijn sterke armen om me heen. De tranen schieten in me ogen. Wanneer ik aan hem denk, lijk ik zo labiel te worden, zo emotioneel. Het geluk laat me huilen, keer op keer weer. Voordat ik verdrink in mijn mooie gedachtes hoor ik luid getoeter buiten. Ik zie Usamahs auto voor mijn deur. Ik pak mijn spullen en ga snel naar buiten toe. Wanneer ik een blik in zijn auto werp, zie ik tot mijn grote schrik, of wellicht groot geluk wie er ook in de auto zit, Mussa. Verbaasd kijken we elkaar aan, niet wetend hoe elkaar te begroeten. Ik wil hem om zijn nek vliegen, hem kussen. Nu we elkaar eindelijk de liefde hebben verklaard, en met elkaar gaan, zoals dat heet, vind ik het moeilijk om gewoon te doen. Ik wil hem aanraken en ook zijn aanrakingen voelen. Niet wetend hoe we dit vandaag op gaan lossen, hoe we stiekem moeten gaan doen, net doen alsof onze liefde niet bestaat. Spottend lach ik, hoe zullen we dat moeten bewerkstelligen? Onze liefde zal zelfs voor een blinde zichtbaar zijn en voor een dove hoorbaar. Hee zina zegt Mussa, terwijl hij ongemerkt even mijn arm aanraakt. Ik hoorde net pas dat je mee ging verontschuldigd hij zichzelf. Ik wist ook niet dat jij mee zal gaan zeg ik verlegen. Ik ben blij met zijn aanwezigheid, ik zou het liefste Usamah uit zijn eigen auto willen zetten om samen verder te gaan. Ineens besef ik dat het niet goed voelt om Usamah zo te bedonderen. Hem voor te liegen. Ongemerkt stuur ik Mussa een sms-je om hem dat duidelijk te maken. Wachtend totdat Mussa die woorden tot zijn vriend zal richten, bekijk ik Mussas mannelijke profiel. Wanneer ik zie dat zijn haar vanachter niet goed zit, ga ik automatisch met mijn vingers door zijn haar heen. Mussa schrikt van mijn aanraking, maar laat me wel toe. Veel langer dan nodig speel ik met zijn krulletjes. Ik zie dat Usamah dit gebeuren met argusogen aankijkt. De stilte wordt enkel opgevuld door het geluid van de fladderende vlinders in mijn onderbuik. Enkel hoorbaar voor Mussa en mij. Zo schoonheid, als mijn haar niet goed zit ga je er dan ook op die erotische manier doorheen? Als betrapt voel ik hoe mijn vingers zich meteen terugtrekken. Ik schrik van die opmerking. In nieuwsgierigheid wacht ik op de reactie van Mussa. Jaloers? is het enige wat hij zegt, terwijl hij zijn hoofd van hem afdraait.

----------


## Laimela

Keep it up ..  :knipoog:

----------


## Sou

I like it!  :duim: .





Thalla,
Sou

----------


## Samieraatje

Meisje het is gewoon prachtig!!

Je schrijft zo apart, je mag nooit meer stoppen met schrijven!!!  :duim: 

Het is zo spannnend ga gauw verder!!  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Sou

Ik wacht nog steeds  :frons: .






Thalla,
Sou

----------


## Nido

_Wat een schrijfstijl

Ga gauw verder!

Xjes Nadia_

----------


## crazychick

heeey
je verhaal is echt mooi joh!!!
maar wrm ga je eigenlijk niet verder???
schrijf alsjeblieeeeeft een vervolgje..?(A)

XxXxXxXxXxXxXxXx

----------


## Sou

Nog steeds geen vervolg?  :verward: .





Thalla,
Sou

----------

